# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  चीते का दुश्मन (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित)

## asr335704

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है, दिवंगत प्रसिद्ध लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का थ्रिलर उपन्यास (विजय विकास श्रृंखला)
*
"**चीते का दुश्मन**"

*इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है |

----------


## asr335704

----------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

"बेटा लूमड़ मियां !*”* विजय अलफांसे को एक क्षण घूरने के बाद बाईं आंख दबाकर बोला* “*इसका मतलब ये हुआ कि उस फिल्म के ज़रिए तुम हर जासूस से एक-एक करोड़ रुपया ऐठोगे I”

“बिल्कुल ठीक समझे जासूस प्यारे I” अलफांसे बड़े आराम से कुर्सी पर पसरता हुआ बोला* “*मेरा ख्याल है कि आजकल मूंग की दाल में भीमसेनी काजल कुछ अधिक मिलाकर खाने लगे हो I"

"मगर असली फिल्म किसे दोगे लूमड़ भाई?"

"इसका निर्णय भला मैं कैसे कर सकता हूं?” बड़े विचित्र ढंग से मुस्कराया अलफांसे ।

“तो प्यारे लूमड़ खान, तुम्हारे इस सम्पूर्ण व्याख्यान का रस ये है कि हम यानी विजय दी ग्रेट तुम्हारे हलक में एक करोड़ रुपया ठूंसें और इस पर भी यह गारंटी नहीं कि फिल्म असली ही मिलेगी ।"

"जब तक तुम मुझे एक करोड़ रुपया नही दे देते, तब तक भला मैं तुम्हें कैसे बता सकता हूं कि मेरा इरादा तुम्हें असली फिल्म देने का है अथवा नकली I"

"बेटे तूमड़मल पकोड़ी वाले?” एकाएक विजय का लहजा सख्त हो गया* “*लोग हमें विजय दी ग्रेट कहते हैं ।” कहते हुए विजय ने बड़े अंदाज के साथ अपनी बांहें ऊपर चढाई और उसकी ओर बढ़ता हुआ गुर्राते हुए लहजे में बोला "कसम छज्जन ताई की, तुम्हें फूटी कौड़ी भी नहीं देंगे और फिल्म हमारे पास होगी ! ऐसा भी हो सकता है कि तुम्हारे मुंह में फंसा ये जबड़ा भी हमारे पास हो I”

"तुमसे पहले भी कह चुका हूं जासूस प्यारे कि मुझे मालूम है तुम इतने मूर्ख नहीं हो I” बिना विचलित हुए अलफांसे मुस्कराते हुए बोला* “*तुम खुद यहां चंगेज खां के मेकअप में आए हो I"

"ये रहस्य केवल तुम जानते हो लूमड़ भाई I” विजय मूर्खों की भांति बोला* “*और तुम्हें इतना मौका नहीं देगे कि तुम किसी और को यह बता सको I”

“अलफांसे रास्ते में आए रोड़ों को ठोकर मारकर हटा देता है I”

----------


## asr335704

*“*लेकिन हम रोड़े नही, भारी पत्थर हैं लूमड़ भाई I” कहते हुए विजय ने बड़ी तेजी के साथ अलफांसे पर जम्प लगा दी । लेकिन अलफांसे विजय के तेवर देखकर ही समझ गया था कि वह किस मूड़ में है? विजय से अधिक शक्ति का प्रदर्शन करके उसने कुर्सी सहित खुद को गिरा लिया था । उसके बाद अलफांसे ने बड़ी तेजी से उठने की कोशिश की । किंतु उसका पैर कुर्सी में उलझ गया, इस कारण उसे उठने में कुछ विलम्ब हुआ और इसका लाभ उठाते हुए विजय ने ठोकर उसके चेहरे पर रसीद कर दी ।

अलफांसे उछलकर दूर जा गिरा । 

लेकिन बिजली की-सी गति से वह पलटा और इस बार उसके हाथ में रिवॉल्वर था ।

अलफांसे के हाथ में रिवॉल्वर देखते ही विजय सकपका गया । एक पल तक मूखों की भांति पलकें झपकाता हुआ विजय उसे घूरता रहा, फिर भटियारिन की भांति हाथ नचाकर बोला* “*हाय लूमड़ मियां, क्या दम ही निकालोगे?"

अलफांसे मुस्कराकर बोला* “*ये मत समझना बेटे कि तुम संग आर्ट के जरिए इस रिवॉल्वर की गोली से बच जाओगे ! ये साधारण रिवॉल्वर नहीं है । संग आर्ट द्धारा केवल रिवॉल्वर की नाल देखकर ये अनुमान लगाया जाता है कि गोली जिस्म के कौन-से भाग से टकराएगी | लेकिन परेशानी ये है कि इस रिवॉल्वर की नाल दिखावटी है । गोली नाल में से नहीं, कहीं और से निकलेगी । तुम अनुमान नहीं लगा सकते कि गोली तुम्हारे कौन से अंग में लगेगी । अत: संग आर्ट फेल ।"

विजय ने बड़ी अदा के साथ आंख मारते हुए कहा* “*यानी कि लूमड़ खान, ये साला स्पेशल रिवॉल्वर तुम्हारे घर में बनने लगा है I”

"विजय बेटे!” अलफांसे उसी प्रकार मुस्कराता हुआ बोला* “*तुमने मुझसे टकराकर अपना ही नुकसान किया है । अगर यू.एन.ओ. को मालूम हो गया कि चंगेज खां तुम्हारी कैद में है और शुरू से तुम ही चंगेज खां बने हुए हो तो विश्व में भारत की कितनी बदनामी होगी और दुम्बकटू वाली फिल्म तो अब तुम्हें मिलने का सवाल ही पैदा नहीं होता । अब देखते जाओ मैं क्या-क्या गुल खिलाता हूं ।"

"अमां यार लूमड़ प्यारे! *“*

----------


## asr335704

विजय अभी कुछ कहने ही जा रहा था कि..

अचानक हवा में सनसनाता एक तीर अलफांसे की कलाई में धंस गया । रिवॉल्वर अलफांसे के हाथ से छूटकर फर्श पर गिर गया । वक्त की नजाकत को पहचानकर अलफांसे ने अपने हाथ के दर्द को भुलाकर फर्श पर पड़े रिवॉल्वर पर जम्प लगाई परंतु एक जबर्दस्त ठोकर उसके चेहरे से टकराई ।

हल्की-सी एक चीख के साथ अलफांसे दूसरी ओर उलट गया ।

"प्रणाम गुरू !*”*कमरे में विकास की आवाज गूंजी ।

पलटकर अलफांसे ने देखा, सामने विकास खड़ा था। उसका पैर फर्श पर पड़े रिवॉल्वर पर था । दोनों हाथ कूल्हों पर और गुलाबी होंठों पर मधुर मुस्कान ।

"वो मारा पापड़ वाले को I” अपने स्थान से विजय चीखा* “*प्यारे दिलजले, आज तुमने सिद्ध कर दिया कि तुम अलादीन के वंशज हो I”

"बोलो मत गुरु!” विकास ने अलफांसे पर नजर जमाते हुए कहा “इस समय जरा क्राइमर गुरु से बातें हो रही हैं | क्यों अलफांसे गुरु, क्या ख्याल है?”

"खयाल तो बड़े नेक हैं I”  अलफांसे अपने स्थान से उठता हुआ बोला “जमाना ये है कि जिस गुरु ने चेले के हाथ पैर कुरते-पजामे से बाहर निकाले, वे हाथ गुरु पर ही उठते हैं I"

“सवाल हाथ उठाने का नहीं है गुरु! सवाल है सिद्धांत का ।*”*अपने पैर के नीचे दबा हुआ रिवॉल्वर उठाता हुआ विकास बोला “ये मुकाबला चल रहा है जासूसों का । इसमें आप क्यों दाल-भात में मूसलचंद की भांति टपक रहे हैं । टुम्बकटू को गिरफ्तार करके खिचड़ी हमने पकाई है और सारी की सारी आप सूत जाना चाहते हैं I”

"तो उन जासूसों में विजय का भी नाम है?”  अलफांसे व्यंग्यात्मक स्वर में बोला* “*अगर अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस के जासूसों को पता लग जाए कि चंगेज खां विजय है तो भारत की शान में चार चांद लग जाएं ।"

"आप विजय गुरु को ब्लैकमेल कर सकते हैं गुरु, लेकिन याद रखिए मेरा नाम विकास है ।” रिवॉल्वर का रुख वह अलफांसे की ओर करके बोला* “*आप जानते है कि मेरा सिद्धांत विजय गुरु से एकदम अलग है । व्यर्थ की बातें मैं नहीं सोचा करता । अपनी किस हरकत से भारत की शान पर क्या फ़र्क पड़ेगा, यह सोचने का काम विजय गुरु का है । आपका चेला हूं गुरु! आपको मालूम है कि विकास सोचता नहीं है । जो काम करना होता है, करता है । ये भी आप जानते हो गुरु कि जो भी आंख भारत की ओर तिरछी नजर से देखती है, उस आंख को विकास फोड़ देता है । अगर आपने कोई भी ऐसा काम किया गुरु जो हिंदुस्तान के लिए हानिकारक हुआ तो कान खोलकर सुन लें - आपने मुझे सिखाया है कि दुश्मन दुश्मन होता है, उसे हमेशा के लिए खत्म कर देना ही अच्छा होता है ।”

----------


## asr335704

"मतलब ये हुआ प्यारे विकास कि तुम मुझे धमकी दे रहे हो?"

"धमकी नही गुरु, चेतावनी दे रहा हूं I”  विकास रिवॉल्वर उंगलियों में घुमाता हुआ बोला* “*अगर आपने कोई भी गलत कदम उठाया तो समझ लीजिएगा विकास का सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन अलफांसे होगा ।” 

"और तुम ये समझते हो कि अलफांसे तुम्हारी दुश्मनी से ड़रता है I”

"इसका तो सवाल ही नहीं उठता गुरु, लेकिन ये जरूर कहूंगा कि ये दुश्मनी आपको महंगी पड़ सकती है । अच्छा है, व्यर्थ ही आप हमारे रास्ते में आकर दुश्मनी न करें ।"

"मैं कब रास्ते में आ रहा हूं I”

"अगर वास्तव में रास्ते में नहीं आ रहे हो गुरु तो वह फिल्म हमें सौंप दो ।” विकास ने कहा ।

“मैंने उस फिल्म की कीमत केवल एक करोड़ घोषित की है, बेटे!” अलफांसे चिरपरिचित मुस्कान के साथ बोला* “*एक करोड़ कैश मेरे हाथ पर रखो और फिल्म ले लो । रास्ता साफ़ है, सबसे बड़े जासूस तुम्ही कहलाओगे I”

"वैसे तो सोचने की बात ये भी है गुरु कि यहां मास्को में मैं तुम्हें रुपए दे कहां से सकता हूं, लेकिन अगर किसी तरह दे भी दूं तो इसकी क्या गारंटी है कि तुम मुझे असली फिल्म ही दोगे? *“* विकास अलफांसे की आंखों में झांकता हुआ बोला ।

"ये तो तभी पता चलेगा जब माल मेरे हाथ पर रखोगे I”  अलफांसे ने बिना विचलित हुए कहा ।

"प्यारे धनुषटंकार !” विकास ने कमरे के रोशनदान की और देखते हुए कहा ।

रोशनदान पर बैठे धनुषटंकार ने विकास का संकेत पाते ही सीधी जम्प अलफांसे के कदमों में लगाई, उसके बाद विजय के चरण स्पर्श किए और उसी के कंधे पर बैठकर जेब से सिगार निकालकर सुलगाने लगा । उसकी हरकतें देखकर तीनों अलग-अलग ढंग से मुस्कराए पर बोला कोई कुछ नहीं । 

सिगार सुलगाकर धनुषटंकार ने लापरवाही का प्रदर्शन करके एक कश लिया और धुएं का एक छल्ला हवा में उछाल दिया । उसके बाद उसने जेब से एक छोटी सी ड़िबिया निकाल कर विकास की ओर उछाल दी ।

----------


## asr335704

विकास ने ड़िबिया को लपक लिया और उंगलियों में घुमाता हुआ बोला "इसे देख रहे हो गुरु ! ये वो चीज है जिसकी कीमत आप एक करोड़ मांग रहे हैं I"

मन-ही-मन अलफांसे चौंक पड़ा । किन्तु प्रत्यक्ष में उसने चेहरे के भावों से कुछ प्रकट नहीं किया, बोला* “*हम तुम्हारे गुरु हैं, बेटे! गच्चा मत देना ।"

"गच्चा नहीं दे रहा हूं गुरु, बल्कि तुम्हें समझा रहा हूं ! मैं आपका पक्का चेला हूं I” विकास ने कहा* “*आप इस फिल्म को अपनी पानी वाली टंकी में डालकर सुरक्षित समझ रहे थे | किंतु इसका क्या किया जाए कि आपका शिष्य यह जानता है कि होटल के कमरे में किसी महत्त्वपूर्ण वस्तु को छुपाने का कौन-सा स्थान अधिक उचित होता है?”  विकास बोलता ही चला गया "आपका ये नाचीज चेला इसे ले आया है I”

"इसका मतलब ये हुआ बेटे कि तुम ये फिल्म मुफ्त में ही मार लाए?”  अलफांसे ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा ।

“और अब मैं आपसे एक सौदा करना चाहता हूं गुरु?”

"गुरु से सौदा?"

“दुनिया ने ऐसी कोई पाबंदी नहीं बनाई है कि गुरु से सौदा न हो सके I”  विकास ने कहा* “*वेसे आपसे सौदा करने में विकास इतना खयाल जरूर रखेगा कि गुरु को भी लाभ हो । इजाजत हो तो फरमाऊं?"

*“*बको! *“*

"आप ये जानते हैं कि चांग ली के रूप में विजय गुरू है ?”  विकास ने बोलना शुरू किया* “*ये तो निश्चित रूप से मानना होगा कि अगर ये रहस्य अन्य जासूसों के सामने खोल दिया जाए तो अंतरराष्ट्रीय जगत में अर्थात् विश्व राजनीति में भारत के सम्मान को धक्का लगेगा, मगर इससे लाभ तुम्हें भी कुछ नहीं होगा, अलबत्ता इस रहस्य को गुप्त रखने में आपको काफी लाभ हो सकता है ।"

“वो लाभ भी बता दो I”

----------


## asr335704

“अगर आपने यह रहस्य खोला तो मैं भी यह रहस्य स्पष्ट कर दूगा कि टुम्बकटू की जांघ से निकली वास्तविक फिल्म मेरे पास है । इस प्रकार तुम्हारे हाथ कुछ नहीं लगेगा, बल्कि इसका उल्टा हुआ तो आप अन्य देशों के जासूसों से दौलत ऐंठ सकते हैं । तुम्हारा उद्देश्य भी दौलत कमाना है ! आप भरपूर दौलत कमा सकते हैं । इधर मैं अपने काम में लग सकता हूं । न तो मैं आपके बीच में टांग अड़ाऊंगा और न ही आप हमारे बीच में आएं?"

सुनते ही बड़ी गहरी मुस्कान अलफांसे के होंठों पर उभरी । वह बोला* “*बेटे, विकास मान गए कि तुम असली चेले हो ! ये तो ठीक है कि इस सौदे में तुमने मेरा भी लाभ सोचा है  ! मगर अपने दो मतलब एक साथ हल कर गए - पहला ये कि विजय का रहस्य गुप्त रखकर हिंदुस्तान को विश्व राजनीति में बदनाम होने से बचा लिया । दूसरा ये कि अपना रास्ता साफ़ कर लिया I”

"क्या मतलब? *“*

"माना विकास कि आज तुम दुनिया में काफी नाम कमा चुके हो परंतु ये मत भूलो कि हम तुम्हारे गुरु हैं । तुमने ये सोचा है कि इधर सौदे में मैं अपना लाभ देखकर जासूसों को फिल्म के चक्कर में उलझाए रखूंगा । उधर तुम आराम से इस फिल्म के रहस्यों तक पहुंच जाओगे । ये जासूस तुम्हारे मार्ग में बाधा उत्पन्न कर सकते थे, लेकिन तुम उन्हें मेरे चक्कर में उलझाकर अपना रास्ता एकदम साफ कर लेना चाहते हो, लेकिन कोई बात नहीं ! गुरु तो हमेशा चेले का भला चाहता है । विजय की तरह मेरी भी दिली ख्वाहिश यही है कि दुनियाभर के जासूसों में सबसे बड़ा जासूस तुम कहलाओ । अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ तुम बनो । जब मैं तुम्हें तुम्हारी दसवीं वर्षगांठ पर उठाकर ले गया था और तुम्हें ट्रेन्ड किया था, उसी दिन से मैंने यह चाहा था कि तुम दुनिया में सबसे बड़े जासूस बनो । विश्व का कोई भी इंसान जब सबसे बड़े जासूस का नाम लेगा तो यह जरूर कहेगा कि इस जासूस को अंतरराष्ट्रीय अपराधी अलफांसे ने बनाया था । धीरे-धीरे मेरे वह सारे सपने साकार होते जा रहे हैं विकास, जो तुम्हारे बचपन में तुम्हें लेकर मैंने बुने थे । तुम्हें मैं सबसे बड़ा जासूस देखना चाहता हूं । मेरा आशीर्वाद तुम्हारे साथ है । मैं तुम्हारा ये सौदा तुम्हारी तरक्की के लिए मंजूर करता हूं I"

“वो मारा पापड़ वाले को ।” सुनते ही विजय उछल पड़ा* “*लूमड़ मियां ! अब कही है तुमने पते की बात ! कसम दोनों के चेले विकास की । इस मौके पर एक खौफ़नाक झकझकी याद आ रही है । हम दोनों का बनाया हुआ ये सात फुट लम्बा पुतला विश्व में चर्चा का विषय बने, यही तो हमारे सपने हैं । इसलिए तो भारत की तरफ़ से हमने इसे अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस में भेजा था I”

----------


## asr335704

"झकझकी सुनाकर तुम अपने चेले को ही बोर करो ।” अलफांसे बोला* “*मैं चला ।" कहता हुआ अलफांसे दरवाजे की ओर बढ गया । उसे रोकने की कोशिश किसी ने भी नहीं की । अलबत्ता विजय विकास की बुद्धि की मन-ही-मन दाद जरूर दे रहा था ।

विकास अपने हाथ में उस फिल्म को घुमा रहा था ।

**********

"बस, मुझे यही उतार दो ।” मास्को की चुंगी आते ही उस व्यक्ति ने ट्रक ड्राइवर से कहा । ट्रक ड्राइवर ने चुंगी पर ही ट्रक रोक दिया। उस इंसान ने ट्रक ड्राइवर को धन्यवाद दिया । धन्यवाद को संभालकर ड्राइवर ने अपनी जेब में रख लिया और ट्रक आगे बढा दिया ।

कुछ देर तक वह इंसान सड़क पर जाते हुए उस ट्रक को देखता रहा और फिर उसने उधर से इस प्रकार दृष्टि हटाई जैसे उसे अब ट्रक में कोई दिलचस्पी न हो । उसके चेहरे पर अभी तक चिंता की रेखाएं अपना प्रभुत्व जमाए हुए थीं । कदाचित वह यह सोच रहा था कि अब उसे क्या करना है | 

उसने इधर-उधर दृष्टि घुमाई और पाया कि चुंगी के इर्द-गिर्द सन्नाटा ही था । रात के दस बज चुके थे । कुछ देर वह अपने स्थान पर खड़ा यूं ही सोचता रहा । और तभी शहर की ओर से आती हुई एक खाली टैक्सी चमकी । टैक्सी चुंगी पर रुकी और उससे भी एक सवारी उतरी ।

वस इंसान आगे बढकर टैक्सी वाले से वोला* “*शहर चलोगे?”

"जी हां!*”* टैक्सी वाले ने उत्तर दिया ।

पता बताकर कैद से भागा हुआ वह इंसान टैक्सी में बैठा और टैक्सी फर्राटे भरती हुई मास्को शहर की तरफ बढ गई । टैक्सी तेजी से दौड़ रही थी किन्तु उससे भी अधिक तेज उसका मस्तिष्क सोच रहा था ।

उसे कैद में पड़े हुए दस दिन गुजर गए । वह किसकी कैद में था? उसे कैद करके किसी ने क्या लाभ उठाया होगा? अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस की मीटिंग भी हो गयी होगी । उसे मीटिंग में न पाकर सबने क्या सोचा होगा? मीटिंग में उसकी अनुपस्थिति का उसके देश पर क्या प्रभाव पड़ा होगा? उसे तो यह भी पता नहीं लगा कि वह किसकी कैद में था ।

----------


## asr335704

"जो कारण था, वो पूरा हो चुका है यानी तुम इस जाल में फंस चुके हो I” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*मैं जानता था कि इस रहस्य को जानने के लिए तुम टापू पर आओगे । तुम्हें यहां बुलाने के लिए ही मैंने ये साधारण हरकत की जो तुम्हारे लिए बेहद विचित्र थी । तुम यहां आए और मेरे जाल में फंस गए | लेकिन बापूजान अर्थात् तुम्हारा शिष्य समुद्र के रास्ते से ही हमारे यान में पहुंच गया I एक तरह से यूं कहना चाहिए कि अपने षडयंत्र में मुझे आधी सफलता मिली ।"

"लेकिन तुम हमें गिरफ्तार करना क्यों चाहते हो?”

"सीधी सी बात है कि तुम मेरे रहस्यों तक पहुंच गए हो और मैंने वचन दिया है कि जो मेरे रहस्यों तक पहुंचकर उस वस्तु को प्राप्त कर लेगा, जिसकी प्राप्ति पर वह अपने भगवान से भी श्रेष्ठ हो जाएगा, मैं उसका गुलाम बन जाऊंगा । मुझे क्योंकि गुलाम बनने का शौक तो है नहीं इसलिए मैं अपना हर प्रयास करूंगा कि आप लोग उस वस्तु को प्राप्त न कर सके । आप यहां तक पहुंच गए हैं अतः अब या तो आप मुझे अपना गुलाम ही बनाएंगे अन्यथा अंजाम मौत होगी ।” 

"इसका मतलब ये हुआ कार्टून प्यारे कि हमारी तुम्हारी ठन गई I”

"बिल्कुल ठन गई ।” टुम्बकटू ने मुस्कुराते हुए ज़वाब दिया ।

"वैसे वो चीज क्या है प्यारे जो हमें प्राप्त करनी हैं ?"

“तुमने एक बार फिर बिल्कुल बेकार प्रश्न किया है।” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*तुमसे पहले भी कह चुका हूं कि वस्तु की वेल्यू नाम से नहीं, गुणों से होती है । मैं तुम्हें उस वस्तु का नाम तो बता दूँ किन्तु जब तक तुम उसके गुण नहीं जानोगे, उसका महत्व नही समझोगे| मान लो कि उसका नाम 'चंद्रवटी' है I”

"'चंद्रवटी!*”* विजय ने नाम दोहराया "अब ये भी बता दो कि इसके गुण क्या हैं?"

"ऐसी भी क्या जल्दी है ?” टुम्बकटू चालाकी के साथ मुस्कराता हुआ बोला "गुण भी सब बहुत जल्दी जान जाओगे ।"

कुछ देर तक उनके बीच यूं ही ऊटपटांग वार्तालाप होती रही | फिर टुम्बकटू बोला* “*खैर यहां से चलते हैं ।" कहने के पश्चात वह पंख वाले शेर अर्थात् झबरू की और घूमा और विचित्र सी ऊटपटांग भाषा में उससे कुछ बोला । इस भाषा को विजय अथवा धनुषटंकार में से कोई भी कुछ नहीं समझा | थोड़ी देर तक टुम्बकटू झबरू को कुछ समझाता रहा I जाल की गठरी उसने झबरू की पीठ पर रख दी | झबरू उन्हें लेकर जंगल में एक तरफ को चल दिया । टुम्बकटू भी उसके साथ था ।

----------


## asr335704

आधे घंटे तक वे घने जंगल में यात्रा करते रहे I इसके बाद वे एक पथरीली-सी गुफा में घुस गए । विजय का मस्तिष्क बराबर इस जाल से निकलने की युक्ति सोच रहा था किंतु सफल नहीं हो पा रहा था । जाल में उसके हाथ-पैर इस प्रकार उलझे हुए थे कि वह उन्हें हिला तक नहीं सकता था । जिस गुफा से वे इस समय गुजर रहे थे, उसमें अंधेरा था किन्तु झबरू बढा चला जा रहा था |

न जाने गुफा के कितने मोड़ों को पार करके वे एक पत्थरों के ऐसे चौड़े-से स्थान पर पहुंच गए जो देखने में एक कमरा-सा लगता था । कमरे के बीचोंबीच जान्द की लपटें लपलपा रही थीं जिसके कारण कमरे में प्रकाश था ।

विजय ने देखा कमरे में कुछ ऐसी-ऐसी मशीनें फिट थी जिनसे ये स्पष्ट होता था कि यहां कोई वैज्ञानिक रहता है । झबरू कमरे में खड़ा हो गया । विजय जाल में फंसा हुआ ही टुम्बकटू की एक-एक हरकत देख रहा था I 

टुम्बकटू उसकी ओर घूमकर बोला "प्यारे झकझकिए! अब मैं तुम्हें वह यान दिखाता हूं जो तुमने मेरी फिल्म में देखा था ।*”* कहते हुए टुम्बकटू ने आगे बढकर एक अजीब-सी मशीन का हैंडल घुमा दिया । एक कांच की प्लेट पर ठीक टी.वी. स्क्रीन की भांति पानी में डूबे हुए यान का चित्र उभर आया ।

"यार टुम्बकटू।”  विजय मूड में ही बोला* “*तुम तो पूरे वैज्ञानिक हो रहे हो I” 

“अजी कहां झकझकिए महोदय ।*”* टुम्बकटू एकदम उस शायर की भांति बोला जो अपनी शायरी की तारीफ सुनकर बोलता है* “*बस, हम तो आपके गुलाम है | जो भी कुछ टूटा-फूटा है, आपकी सेवा में पेश कर रहे हैं । अब मैं इस यान तक पहुंचने का आपको ऐसा रास्ता बताता हूं जो मेरी फिल्म में नही था ।” कहने के बाद उसने मशीन का एक बटन दबा दिया ।

"इधर देखो ।” टुम्बकटू ने कांच की प्लेट की ओर इशारा किया ।

विजय और धनुषटंकार ने कांच की प्लेट की ओर देखा | उसने देखा यान से एक बड़ा और चमकदार-सा डिब्बा बाहर आया । ये डिब्बा रेल के डिब्बे की भांति बड़ा और चारों ओर से बंद था । यान के अंदर से सरककर वह सागर के पानी को चीरता हुआ आगे बढ रहा था । डिब्बे का बहुत सारा भाग यान से बाहर आ चुका था और अभी तक वह यान से बाहर निकलता जा रहा था ठीक उसी प्रकार जैसे कोई लम्बी रेल यान के अंदर से निकलकर पानी में आ रही हो ।

----------


## asr335704

पहले विजय को यान से निकलता हुआ ये चमकदार बॉक्स ही नजर आया था | फिर ये बॉक्स जैसे-जैसे करीब आता गया, विजय ने देखा कि वह यान के गर्भ से इस प्रकार निकल रहा है जैसे वह किसी गुफा से बहुत दुर खड़ा है और गुफा के मुंह से किसी रेलगाड़ी को निकलते देख रहा है ।

सुनहरे चमकदार बॉक्स की चौड़ाई ठीक रेल के एक ड़िब्बे के बराबर थी और लम्बाई बढ़कर प्रतिपल एक लम्बी रेल की भांति होती जा रही थी । कुछ ही देर बाद बॉक्स का अगला भाग किसी खोखली दीवार में धंस गया और पिछला भाग अभी तक यान के गर्भ में था । रेल जैसा ये बॉक्स अब रुक चुका था । विजय स्क्रीन पर साफ़ देख रहा था । यान से पानी के बीच होता हुआ ये बॉक्स उस दीवार तक आ गया था ।

“झबरू ।” टुम्बकटू ने शेर जैसे जानवर को आदेश दिया* “*नीचे चलने के लिए तैयार ।"

आदेश प्राप्त होते ही झबरू कमरे के एक खास स्थान पर जाकर खड़ा हो गया । विजय और धनुषटंकार उसकी पीठ पर उसी प्रकार पड़े थे ।

टुम्बकटू के एक बटन दबाते ही फ़र्श का वह हिस्सा जहां झबरू खड़ा था, धीरे-धीरे नीचे खिसकने लगा । दो मिनट चलकर फर्श का वह टुकड़ा रूक गया । फर्श का ये टुकड़ा उन्हें दूसरे कमरे में ले आया था ।

विजय ने ऊपर देखा | इस कमरे के ऊपर की छत में उस टुकड़े के बराबर मोखला बना हुआ था जिस पर झबरू खड़ा था । उसी पल छत का एक और टुकड़ा इस्पात की एक बड़ी राड पर फिसलता हुआ नीचे आया । उस टुकड़े पर टुम्बकटू खड़ा था ।

“तुम देख रहे हो प्यारे कि हम इस कमरे के बीच में लटक रहे हैं ।” टुम्बकटू बोला* “*लेकिन लगता है कि अभी भी तुम्हारी समझ में पूरा चक्कर नहीं आया है । खैर! मैं तुम्हें समझाता हूं ।” टुम्बकटू दाईं दीवार की ओर संकेत करके बोला " वो देखो ।"

विजय ने देखा तो पाया - उसी चमकदार बॉक्स का अगला भाग इस समय इसी कमरे में था । बॉक्स दीवार में इस तरह फिक्स था कि बॉक्स की दीवार और कमरे की दीवार के बीच से हवा भी पास नहीं हो सकती थी । अभी विजय सारा चक्कर समझने की चेष्टा कर ही रहा था कि टुम्बकटू ने चमकते हुए बॉक्स के अगले भाग पर लगा एफ़ बटन दबा दिया । बॉक्स का आगे वाला भाग गड़गड़ाहट के साथ खुल गया । विजय ने देखा अंदर से बॉक्स खाली था और जिस धातु का बॉक्स बना हुआ था, उस धातु की चमक का पर्याप्त प्रकाश उसके अंदर था।

----------


## asr335704

"शायद तुम समझ गए होगे कि इसके अंदर से होते हुए हम यान में पहुंच सकते हैं ।*”* टुम्बकटू ने कहा “हम इस कमरे के बीच में इसलिए रुके हुए हैं क्योंकि नीचे पानी भरा हुआ है । ये वो पानी है जो बॉक्स का अगला भाग अपने साथ धकेलता हुआ लाता है । तुम क्योंकि झबरू की पीठ पर हो इसलिए नीचे नहीं देख पा रहे हो । वैसे कमरे में जब पानी अधिक हो जाता है तो पाइप के जरिए पुन: सागर में पहुंचा दिया जाता है ।” 

टुम्बकटू के प्रबंध देखकर विजय दंग रह गया ।

*****

विकास के जिस्म का सम्पूर्ण खून जैसे उसके चेहरे पर सिमट आया था । चमकते हुए उस कक्ष से वह अभी तक छत से चिपका हुआ था | उसकी दृष्टि उस चमकदार रिंग पर थी,
जिस तक पहुंचना वास्तव में कठिन था ।

काफी देर से वह इस मुसीबत से छुटकारा पाने का प्रयास कर रहा था मगर अभी तक दिमाग कोई ऐसी योजना सोचने में सफ़ल नहीं हो पाया था जो उसे इन परिस्थितियों से छुटकारा दिला सकती । इस समय तो जैसे उसके दिमाग की सोचने-समझने की शक्ति ही समाप्त ही चुकी थी । उसके मस्तिष्क में जैसे हजारों चीटियां रेंग रही थीं । 

उसी क्षण - उसके कानों में हल्की-सी गड़गड़ाहट का शोर आया!

"बापूजान, आदाब अर्ज है ।” टुम्बकटू की ये आवाज गोल्ड के कमरे की दीवारों से टकराई ।

विकास समझ गया कि ये गड़गड़ाहट और टुम्बकटू की आवाज उसके ऊपर से आ रही है और विवशता ये थी कि विकास बेचारा ऊपर देख नहीं सकता था । अपनी गर्दन को इधर-उधर हिलाने की उसने चेष्टा की भी किंतु असफल होकर बोला* “*अबे लम्बे अंकल ! ये क्या चक्कर है?” 

“ये चक्कर में चक्कर मिलकर घनचक्कर बन गया है, बापूजान I” टुम्बकटू की आवाज गूंजी* “*वैसे मेरे लिए और कोई सेवा है?”

----------


## asr335704

"यार लम्बू अंकल ! सेवा तो ये है कि पहले हमें सीधा करो I” काफी कठिनाई के बावजूद ही विकास बोला ।

"बात ये है बापूजान कि हम दोनो में से एक का उल्टान होना ही चाहिए I” टुम्बकटू का स्वर पुन: उसी प्रकार गूंजा* “*उस पाइप में ततैये घुसेड़कर तुमने हमारा उल्टान कर दिया था । अब हमने तुम्हारा उल्टान कर दिया है | अगर हमने तुम्हें सीधा कर दिया तो तुम हमें उल्टा कर दोगे ।"

विकास बोला "लेकिन लम्बू अंकल, ये माजरा क्या है?”

"माजरा नहीं बापूजान, बल्कि दरअसल ये बाजरा है ।” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*धरती पर छोटे-छोटे बच्चों को पढाया जाता है कि पेड़ से फल टूटकर धरती पर ही क्यों गिरता है, वह हवा में ऊपर क्यों नहीं उड़ जाता ? क्या तुम इस सवाल का जवाब दे सकते हो, बापू ?”

"जरूर दे सकते है लम्बू मियां ।” विकास ने कहा “बात दरअसल ये है कि धरती में गुरूत्वाकर्षण शक्ति होती है । इसी गुरुत्वाकर्षण शक्ति के कारण ऊपर उछाली गई कोई भी वस्तु सीधी धरती पर आकर गिरती है ।"

"बस बापू ! इसी छोटे-से चक्कर में आप फंस गए हैं ।” टुम्बकटू ने बताया* “*आपके इस नालायक पुत्र ने इस कक्ष की गुरूत्वाकर्षण शक्ति छत पर केंद्रित कर दी है और उसी का प्रभाव है कि आप छत पर ऐसे आराम फरमा रहे है जैसे फर्श पर लेटे हों ।"

"अजीब उल्टा चक्कर है अंकल ।”

"उल्टा तुम्हारे लिए होगा बापू। हमारे लिए तो यही सीधा है I”

"अब मुझे सीधा तो करो ।"

"शर्त ये होगी बापूजान कि सीधे होते ही आप मुझे उल्टा नही करेंगे ।” टुम्बकटू ने कहा ।

विवशता ऐसी थी कि विकास को शर्त माननी पड़ी । उसके शर्त मानने की देर थी कि छत का वह थोड़ा सा भाग जिससे वह चिपका हुआ था, हल्की-सी गड़गड़ाहट के साथ छत से निकलकर और ऊपर खिसकने लगा । छत के टुकड़े से उसी प्रकार चिपका हुआ वह छत से ऊपर आ गया और छत को अब वह देख सकता था ।

----------


## asr335704

छत में वह स्थान रिक्त था जहां टुकड़े पर इस समय भी विकास चिपका हुआ था । एक क्षण पश्चात ही उस रिक्त स्थान को उसी के साइज के एक दूसरे चमकदार टुकड़े ने भर दिया । 

अभी वह इसके लिए तैयार भी नही था कि वह चिपके हुए टुकड़े से छूटकर धम्म से फ़र्श पर आ गिरा । गोल्ड के इस सुनहरे और कठोर फर्श पर इस प्रकार अचानक गिर जाने के कारण उसकी कई हड्डियां कीर्तन कर उठी किंतु इसके बावजूद भी वह उछलकर इस प्रकार खड़ा हुआ मानो वह रबर का बना हो ।

ठीक सामने उससे भी लम्बा गन्ने जैसा टुम्बकटू खड़ा था ।

एक क्षण के लिए छलावा और शैतान ने एक-दूसरे की आंखों में झांका ।

दोनों के होंठों पर अजीब-सी मुस्कान दौड़ गई ।

"लम्बू अंकल ! ये सब साला चक्कर क्या है?” सन्नाटे की दीवार को विकास के शब्दों ने तोड़ा ।

"जब यहां तक आ ही गए हो बापू तो चक्कर भी सब समझ में आ जाएगा I” टुम्बकटू ने बड़ी अदा के साथ अपनी रंगीन सिगरेट सुलगाई और हरा धुआं सुनहरे कक्ष में उड़ाता हुआ बोला “लेकिन मेरा सवाल ये हैं कि उससे पहले तुम अपने गुरु ओर चेले यानी झकझकिए और बंदर से जरूर मिलना चाहोगे ।"

"क्या मतलब?” हल्के-से चौंका विकास* “*वे दोनों भी यहां पहुंच गए I”

"बंदा परवर की नजरे इनायत चाहिए I” अदब से झुककर टुम्बकटू बोला ।

"लेकिन कैसे?"

"अपने-अपने ढंग हैं बापूजान I” कहता हुआ टुम्बकटू लहराया* “*जरूरी नही कि बताया ही जाए ।"

----------


## asr335704

"खैर पहले उनसे मिलवाओ तो सही ।” न जाने क्या सोचकर विकास ने कहा । 

“ब्लाउंड I” टुम्बकटू ने तुरंत कहा ।

जवाब में अपने बड़े-बड़े पंखों पर उड़ती हुई एक बिल्ली उसी कमरे में प्रविष्ट हुई। उसे देखकर विकास आश्चर्यचकित-सा रह गया ।

उसने टुम्बकटू से लगभग वही प्रश्न किए जो उससे पहले विजय कर चुका था। जवाब में टुम्बकटू ने उसे वही सब बता दिया जो उसने विजय को बताया था । ये ही बातें करते हुए वे हीरों की बनी हुई एक गैलरी में से गुजर रहे थे । ब्लाउंड अर्थात पंखों वाली बिल्ली उनके साथ थी ।

टुम्बकटू का सारा यान गोल्ड का बना हुआ था । गोल्ड के ऊपर हीरे और पन्ने जड़े हुए थे I ऐसे-ऐसे चमकदार हीरे जिनकी ओर देखने से आंखें चुंधिया जाती थीं । गैलरी में होकर वे हीरों-पन्नों से उसी प्रकार चमकते हुए एक लम्बे-चौड़े हाल में पहुंच गए । हॉल में जगह-जगह हीरों से जड़े हुए खम्बे थे ।

"अबे तुम भी आ गए दिलजले मियां ।” एकाएक उस हॉल में विजय की आवाज़ गूंजी ।

तेजी से पलटकर विकास ने उधर देखा, और देखा तो देखता ही रह गया । उस हॉल के एक कोने में विजय और धनुषटंकार बड़े विचित्र से ढंग से कैद थे ।

उनके गर्दन तक के जिस्म हॉल के फर्श के नीचे धंसे हुए थे । दोनों के केवल चेहरे ही फर्श से ऊपर थे । ऐसा लगता था जैसे उनके गर्दन तक के भाग को फर्श के नीचे दबा दिया गया हो I

विकास ने उनकी और देखा तथा बोला *”*हम तो आ गए गुरु ! लेकिन आपकी स्थिति पर हमें दुख है !*”*

"चिंता मत करो बेटा ! कुछ देर बाद हम भी तुम्हारी स्थिति पर दुख प्रकट करेंगे | ये साला कार्टून अपने सिंगही चचा का भी बाप है ।"

"लम्बू अंकल ।” विकास टुम्बकटू से बोला* “*तुम्हें कम-से-कम इस बात का तो ख्याल रखना था कि गुरु के सामने चेला आ रहा हैं । अब जरा तुम्हीं सोचो कि हम गुरु को अपना पक्का शिष्य होने का प्रमाण कैसे दे सकत्ते हैं । चरण नही है तो छुएं क्या?”

----------


## asr335704

“हम भला आपकी शान में इतनी लम्बी-चौड़ी गुस्ताखी कैसे कर सकते हैं, बापूजान?” अजीब से ढंग से लहराता हुआ टुम्बकटू बोला* “*अभी प्रबंध करते हैं I” कहने के एकदम बाद उसने अपने मुंह से एक ऐसी अजीब आवाज निकाली जिसे विजय, विकास और धनुषटंकार किसी प्रकार की संज्ञा नहीं दे सके ।
किंतु इस आवाज का परिणाम ये हुआ कि हाल की दीवारों में चारों ओर धड़-धड़ शटर-से खुलते चले गए । तीनों ने देखा हाल के चारों ओर लगभग बीस पंख वाले अजीब-अजीब शक्ल के जानवर खड़े थे । उसमें शेर, गीदड़, चीता, कुत्ता, बिल्ली, गधा और गाय जैसी शक्ल के भी जानवर थे । अंतर केवल इतना था कि उन सब जानवरों के पंख थे और धरती के इन जानवरों के पंख नहीं होते ।

"आप तीनों महानुभावों में से कोई भी किसी सरकारी पवित्र हरकत करने से पहले ये अच्छी तरह सोच ले कि इनमे से हर नस्ल का जानवर अपने ढंग से खतरनाक है । बिल्ली जैसी सूरत के उस जानवर का नाम ब्लाउंड है ।” टुम्बकटू उसकी ओर संकेत करके बोला *”*किंतु वह चूहे नही, बल्कि पवित्र हरकत करने वाले आदमियों को खाता है । अगर आपने किसी भी प्रकार की कोई.. ।"

"अमां यार ! कार्टून मियां क्यों भेजा खा रहे हो?”  विजय ने उसे बीच में ही रोक दिया* “*हमने कभी पवित्र हरकत करना ही नही सीखा | हमे खोलो !"

मुस्कराकर टुम्बकटू ने अपना सलाई जैसा दायां हाथ तुरंत ऊपर उठा दिया । उसका ये संकेत पता नहीं किसने कहां से देखा और कौन-सा बटन दबाया कि विजय और धनुषटंकार के जिस्म सरकते हुए पूरे हाल के फर्श पर आ गए ।

विकास ने विजय के चरण स्पर्श किए, धनुषटंकार ने विकास के । इस बीच तीनों के दिमाग ऐसा कुछ करने की सोच रहे थे जिससे टुम्बकटू की इस कैद से छुटकारा पाया जा सके, मगर तीनों में से किसी का भी दिमाग अभी तक कोई उपाय सोचने में समर्थ नहीं हो पाया था ।

"हमारे ख्याल से अब आपका मधुर मिलन समाप्त हो गया है I” उसी समय तीनों के कानों में टुम्बकटू की आवाज पड़ी ।

"वो तो हो गया कार्टून प्यारे । इस समय विजय अपनी सबसे पुरानी चाल अर्थात् समय बिताने वाली चाल चलता हुआ बोला* “*लेकिन यार ! जरा ये तो बताओ कि क्या तुम वास्तव में धरती के सबसे बड़े अमीर हो?"

----------


## asr335704

"अजी बंदा किस काबिल है?” झट से टुम्बकटू बोला* “*बस! आपकी मेहरबानी है ।”

"खैर, हमारी मेहरबानी तो है ही ।” विजय किसी बुजुर्ग की भांति गर्दन हिलाता हुआ बोला "लेकिन मियां खां! हमे तो यार सब खजाना धोखा ही लगता है । सच यार कार्टून, तुझे भड़गूजे की अम्मा की कसम, ये बताओ कि वास्तव में ही ये हीरे असली हैं?”

"क्यों, तुम्हें इनके असली होने में कोई संदेह है?” टुम्बकटू आराम से अपनी सिगरेट में कश लगाता हुआ बोला ।

”बस है।”  विजय इस प्रकार लापरवाही के साथ बोला मानो अगर वे हीरे असली भी हैं तो उसके कहते ही नकली हो जाएंगे “हम तो मान नहीं सकते कि ये असली हैं ।"

“तुम्हारे न मानने से क्या होता है, हैं तो असली ही ।” 

“नहीं प्यारे।” विजय अपने ही मूड में बोला *”*भड़भूजे की अम्मा की कसम खाओ वरना हम मानेंगे नहीं ।"

टुम्बकटू मुस्कराकर अभी कोई जवाब देना ही चाहता था कि विकास बोला* “*तो क्या लम्बू अंकल आपके पास यही दौलत है, जिसके बूते पर तुमने यह कह दिया कि तुम्हारे पास इतनी दौलत है कि पूरे विश्व की दौलत भी तुम्हारी दौलत के सामने एक बटा दस है ।” 

"नहीं बापू ! और भी ज्यादा माल है ।” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*आओ, मैं आप लोगों को दिखाता हूं।” 

इसके बाद टुम्बकटू आगे और तीनों उसके पीछे और उन्हें चारों ओर से घेरे हुए अजीब किस्म के जानवर । वे सब हाल के एक ओर गैलरी में बढ गए ।

विजय, विकास और धनुषटंकार के दिमाग काफी तेजी से काम कर रहे थे ।

सबसे अधिक तेजी से घूम रहा था धनुषटंकार का दिमाग । वह चल जरूर रहा था किंतु उसका हाथ धीरे धीरे अपने कोट की जेब की ओर रेंग रहा था । कदाचित वह हंगामा करना चाहता था कि तभी एक भयंकर गर्जना से पूरा वातावरण दहल उठा । 

हवा में फ़ड़फ़ड़ाने की आवाज़!

----------


## asr335704

एक गधे जैसा जानवर हवा में पंख फड़फड़ाकर चमत्कृत कर देने वाली फुर्ती के साथ धनुषटंकार पर झपटा था ।

बेचारा धनुषटंकार काफी इरादों के बावजूद भी वह कुछ नहीं कर पाया । सबने केवल इतना देखा गधे जैसे जानवर ने उसे अपने लम्बे जबड़े में फसाया और तेजी से झटका देकर दूर फेंक दिया | 

सब देखते ही रह गए और धनुषटंकार की लाश हीरों की धरती पर पड़ी रह गई । विजय और विकास देखते ही रह गए । उन्हें विश्वास नहीं आया कि धनुषटंकार का अंत इतनी जल्दी और सरलता से हो सकता है ।

विकास का पूरा जिस्म क्रोध और उत्तेजना से कांप उठा । उसकी आंखें लाल हो गईं I उसकी आंखों के सामने धनुषटंकार की मौत । विकास के जिस्म का ज़र्रा जर्रा तन उठा ।

बस ऐसे समय पर उसकी सोचने-समझने की बुद्धि समाप्त हो जाती थी I उसने आव देखा न ताव, दनाक से एक जम्प धनुषटंकार के हत्यारे जानवर पर लगा दी । अगले ही क्षण विकास उस गधे जैसे जानवर से गुथा हुआ था ।

उसी पल अन्य जानवरों ने भी उस पर झपटना चाहा कि एकदम टुम्बकटू हाथ उठाकर विचित्र-सी आवाज में जाने क्या चीखा? एकदम जैसे जानवरों के पैरों में ब्रेक लग गए ।

धनुषटंकार का हत्यारा जानवर भी एकदम विकास से अलग हो गया । विकास खूनी भेड्रिए की भांति एकदम पलटा और दहाड़ा “टुम्बकटू! मै तुम्हारे इस यान को खाक में मिला दूँगा ।"

*“*जोश में मत आओ बापूजान I” टुम्बकटू उसी प्रकार बोला "जो हुआ है, ठीक हुआ है! निश्चित ही उसने कोई हरकत की होगीं !"

"हरामजादे ।” चीखकर विकास ने उस पर झपटना चाहा किं विजय ने हाथ पकड़ लिया । बिखरे हुए विकास को वह काफी कठिनता से काबू में लाया ।

टुम्बकटू कह रहा था "घबराने की बात नहीं है प्यारे बापूजान! हम मरे हुए को जिंदा भी कर लेते हैं I"

----------


## asr335704

विकास तो खैर इस समय उसका वाक्य सुनने अथवा उसे समझने की शक्ति खो चुका था किन्तु टुम्बकटू के इस वाक्य ने विजय के मस्तिष्क में अवश्य धमाका-सा किया किंतु फिर भी न जाने क्या सोचकर वह चुप रह गया?

विकास धनुषटंकार के जिस्म के पास बैठा और उसकी नब्ज देखी । यह महसूस करते ही कि धनुषटंकार स्वर्ग सिधार चुका है, लड़के की आंखों में आंसू आ गए । वह बुरी तरह धनुषटंकार की लाश से लिपट गया । रोते-रोते ही उसका चेहरा सुर्ख होता चला गया ।

दहकती आंखों से उसने टुम्बकटू की ओर देखा और खूंखार स्वर में गुर्राया* “*इस धरती पर विकास के बहुत दुश्मन हैं टुम्बकटू ! न जाने कितने इंसान विकास के खून के प्यासे हैं, लेकिन आज मेरी एक बात याद रखना! विकास तुमसे धनुषटंकार की मौत का बदला लेगा, जरूर लेगा! ये सारी दुनिया जानती है टुम्बकटू! तुम भी जानते हो, जब विकास बदला लेता है तो.. तो मौत भी जिंदगी के लिए पनाह मांगती है । अपनी उस मां की कसम खाता हूं टुम्बकटू, जिसके आंचल का दूध पिया है, मैं बदला लूगा! धरती से पाताल तक तुम्हें नहीं छोडूंगा | तुम्हारी मौत मेरे हाथ से होगी! मौत भी ऐसी टुम्बकटू कि फिर कभी कोई विकास के किसी प्यारे की ओर आंख उठाकर भी नहीं देख सकेगा - निर्मम बदला I"

इस तरह एक बार फिर भावुकता में बह गया विकास । विजय ने उसे समझाने का प्रयास किया था किन्तु वह विजय पर भी गुर्रा-गुर्राकर आता था ।

बड़ी कठिनता से विकास समझा कि इस समय परिस्थिति ऐसी है कि वह वास्तव में कुछ नहीं कर सकता । धनुषटंकार की लाश को हाथों में उठाकर वह उसके साथ गैलरी में आगे बढ़ गया । विजय और विकास दोनों ही इस परिस्थिति में कुछ करना चाहते थे परंतु सफ़लता प्राप्त नही हो रही थी ।

गैलरी के अनेक मोड़ पार करने के बाद वे एक छोटे-से कक्ष में पहुंचे । छोटे-से कक्ष में पहुंचकर टुम्बकटू ने एक बटन दबाया । गड़गड़ाहट के साथ कक्ष की एक पूरी-की-पूरी दीवार हट गई । दीवार हटते ही विजय और विकास की आंखें महान आश्चर्य से उबल पड़ी ।

दौलत.. दौलत.. दौलत ।

इतनी बेशुमार दौलत उन्होने जिंदगी में कभी नहीं देखी थी । जिधर नज़र ड़ालो चमकदार हीरे, पन्ने, मोती ! उन पर नजर नही ठहरती थी । यह एक बेहद विशाल कमरा था और पूरा कमरा एक-से-एक चमकदार हीरों से भरा पड़ा था । हॉल में दौलत का जैसे पहाड़-सा बन गया था I

----------


## asr335704

"ये है वो धन ।” टुम्बकटू बोला "जो निश्चित रूप से सारी दुनिया की दौलत से ज्यादा है । तुम यानी धरती के निवासी आज तक दुनिया का सबसे नायाब हीरा "कोहिनूर का हीरा*”* समझते हो ! लेकिन देखो - कोहिनूर का हीरा इनमे से किसी भी एक हीरे के सामने कांच का टुकड़ा-सा लगता है I” 

“लेकिन मियां I” विजय बोला* “*यहां यानी धरती पर हीरों की इतनी कीमत क्यो? क्यों लोग उसे कीमती समझते है ?"

"जब दौलत की मात्रा बढ जाती है तो उसका महत्त्व कम हो जाता है ।*”* टुम्बकटू ने कहा "जिस अनुमान में दौलत की मात्रा बढती है, उसी अनुमान में उसका महत्त्व कम होता जाता जाता है । दौलत का महत्त्व तभी तक है जब तक उसकी मात्रा सीमित हो । तुम्हारा सवाल यानी हीरे की इतनी वैल्यू क्यों है? लोग हीरे को इतना कीमती क्यों समझते हैं? वास्तव में यह एक अहम सवाल है । ये सवाल यूं ही किसी के दिमाग में ज़न्मना कठिन है । तुम्हारे दिमाग में भी महज इस कारण से यह प्रश्न जन्मा है क्योंकि हीरे को आज से पहले तुम असीमित कीमती समझते थे । किसी भी एक हीरे को देखने के लिए लालायित रहते थे, वे ही हीरे आज तुम्हारी आंखों के सामने मिट्टी की भांति पड़े हैं । इतने सारे हीरों को एक साथ देखकर इनके प्रति तुम्हारा महत्त्व भी कम हो गया है । इसीलिए तुम्हरि दिमाग में प्रश्न जन्मा कि लोग आखिर हीरे की इतना महत्त्व क्यों देते हैं?”

"यार कार्टून मियां, तुम तो हमारी जरा-सी बात पर ही भाषण देने लगे हो I” विजय बोला* “*यार हमें तो तुम ये बताओ कि वह कौन-सी वस्तु हैं जिसे पाकर मानव भगवान से भी ऊपर हो जाएगा ।”

*“*उससे पहले जरा तुम एक और वस्तु देख लो  !*”* कहने के बाद उसने एक अन्य बटन दबाया । हल्की-सी गड़गड़ाहट के साथ कमरे की दूसरी दीवार भी एक ओर हट गई ।

उसी क्षण एक जबर्दस्त गर्जना से सारा यान दहल उठा ।

विजय और विकास तक के कलेजे दहलकर रह गए । उनकी आत्मा तक इस भयानक गर्जना से कांप उठी ।

----------


## asr335704

उन्होंने देखा इधर भी उनकी आँखों के सामने एक ऐसा ही लम्बा-चौड़ा हॉल था । उस हॉल में एक जानवर टहल रहा था । हाथी जैसे जिस्म का एक विशाल और भयानक जानवर । हाथी जैसी ही उसकी सूंड थी । उसी की गर्जना से वे दहल उठे थे ।

विजय और विकास की आंखे गहन आश्चर्य से फैल गई ।

वे उसी अजीब और खौफनाक जानवर को देख रहे थे । उसका हाथी जैसा विशाल जिस्म एकदम खून की तरह सुर्ख था । लम्बी, लंगूर से भी पांच गुनी लम्बी पूंछ । आगे सूंड के पास मुंह से बाहर निकलते हुए चार भयानक नुकीले और दो-दो फुट लम्बे दांत | एक-एक पैर जैसे सौ-सौ किलो का था । पैरों में बढे हुए लम्बे-लम्बे नाखून, पंखो जैसे कान, कटोरे जैसी आंखें ।

सब कुछ मिलाकर वह बेहद भयानक ओर डरावना लग रहा था ।

अभी वह पुन: जोर से गर्जना चाहता था कि टुम्बकटू का गन्ने जैसा जिस्म उसके सामने लहरा उठा। 

हाथ उठाकर टुम्बकटू ने अपनी विचित्र-सी भाषा में न जाने क्या कहा कि ऊपर को उठती हुई उसकी लाल सुर्ख सूंड सम्मान प्रदर्शित करके झुकती चली गई । वह अगले घुटनों पर बैठकर टुम्बकटू के सामने गुलाम की भांति लम्बी दुम को हिलाने लगा ।

विजय और विकास आश्चर्य के साथ उस जानवर और टुम्बकटू को देख रहे थे ।

जानवर को शांत करने के बाद टुम्बकटू उन दोनों के समीप आया और बोला* “*बापूजान, ये है चीता जो मेरे इस खजाने का रखवाला है । मैंने कहा था कि इस खजाने तक पहुंचने वाला व्यक्ति चीते का दुश्मन होगा । तुम बापूजान.. तुम.. आज टुम्बकटू कह रहा है कि तुम दुनिया के सबसे बड़े जासूस हो ! लेकिन तुम्हें याद होगा जो लैटर तुमने मेरे जूते में से निकालकर पढा था, उसमें लिखा था कि सबसे बड़ा जासूस ही चीते का दुश्मन होगा । अब तुम समझ सकते हो बापूजान कि तुम हो 'चीते के दुश्मन' और तुम्हारे सामने है यह चीता? तुम्हे ये भी याद होगा कि इस चीते ने अमृत पी लिया है, यानी ये मर नहीं सकता । अब अगर तुम मेरे इस यान को प्राप्त करना चाहते हो तो तुम्हें इस चीते से लड़ना होगा I”

"अबे ! अबे ओ कार्टून भाई I” एकदम बौखलाकर विजय बोला* “*मियां, तुम्हारे दिमाग का बैलेंस तो ठीक है ना?"

----------


## asr335704

"क्यों? इसमें बैलेंस बिगड़ने की क्या बात है?"

"अबे मियां! देख नहीं रहे कि हमारा दिलजला कैसा सुकुमार बालक है और तुम इसे इस हाथी से लड़ने को कह रहे हो । ऊपर से यह भी कह रहे हो कि इस चिड़ीमार ने अमृत पी लिया है - मतलब ये मरेगा नहीं तो क्या प्यारे, हमारे दिलजले को मारना चाहते हो?”

"बिना इससे टकराए तो विकास सबसे बड़ा जासूस बन नही सकेगा ।"

"तो प्यारे ! हमें अपने सुकुमार को सबसे बड़ा जासूस बनाना भी नही है I”  विजय बोला “मियां! अगर हमारा दिलजला इसके सामने खड़ा हो गया तो यकीन मानो ये रहेगा ही नहीं । इस साले हाथी को तुम चीता कहते हो?”

"इससे टकराए बिना तो तुम इस यान को भी प्राप्त नहीं कर सकोगे ।"

इससे पूर्व कि विजय कुछ जवाब दे, विकास बोला* “*अब ना मुझे सबसे बड़ा जासूस बनना है बेटे और ना ही तुम्हारे इस यान को प्राप्त करना है । अब तो मुझे तुमसे बदला लेना है । याद रखना, मौका मिलते ही मैं धनुषटंकार की मौत का अचानक बदला लूँगा I"

"अगर मैं धनुषटंकार को जिंदा कर दूं?” अजीब ढंग से लहराता हुआ टुम्बकटू बोला ।

"क्या मतलब है?” खूनी निगाहों से उसे घूरते हुए विकास गुर्राया ।

"मतलब ये है बापूजान कि मेरे पास एक ऐसी वस्तु है जिससे मैं किसी भी मृत प्राणी को पुन: जिंदा कर सकता हूं।"

"अबे कार्टून प्यारे, बच्चे को क्या उल्टा-सीधा पाठ पढा रहे हो?” विजय आश्चर्य के साथ बोला* “*वस्तु ना हो गई, मिशातुल्का की बजरबट्टू हो गई ।

“मैं बिल्कुल ठीक कह रहा हूं प्यारे झकझकिए I” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*मैं उसी वस्तु की बात कर रहा हूं जिसके लिए मैंने कहा था कि उसके मिलने पर मानव ईश्वर पर भी विजय प्राप्त कर लेगा अर्थात् उससे भी महान बन जाएगा । किसी भी मृत जीव को अगर वह तीन बार सुंघा दी जाए तो वह जीवित हो जाता है । अब जरा तुम ही सोचो कि क्या ऐसी कामयाब वस्तु की प्राप्ति पर मानव ईश्वर पर विजय प्राप्त नहीं कर लेगा । एक मौत ही ऐसी वस्तु है जिस पर दुनिया काबू नहीं पा सकी है । हर आदमी जानता है कि उसे मरना है । इंसानों के देखते-ही-देखते इंसान मर जाता है किन्तु मानव कुछ नहीं कर पाता । ईश्वर का सिद्धांत है कि हर आदमी को मरना है किंतु इस वस्तु की प्राप्ति पर इंसान भगवान के इस सिद्धांत पर विजय पा सकता है, मानवता भगवान से ऊंची हो सकती है I”

----------


## asr335704

"प्यारे कार्टून भाई ! कहीँ ये कोई लम्बी-चौड़ी गप्प तो नही है I"

"टुम्बकटू की जुबान से निकला हुआ एक-एक शब्द सत्य होता है झकझकिए प्यारे | अगर तुम इस बात को अब भी नहीं समझे हो तो निश्चय ही तुम धरती के सबसे बड़े मूर्ख हो I” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*मेरी फिल्म बिलकुल सत्य थी । आज तक मेरी जुबान से झूठ निकला ही नहीं है I”

"हां बेटे! सत्यवादी राजा हरिश्चंद्र के बाद एक तुम्ही तो पैदा हुए हो?”  विजय बोला* “*चलो खैर ! हम तुम्हारी इस गप्प पर भी विश्वास कर लेते हैं I” विजय इस प्रकार बोला मानो उस पर कोई बहुत बड़ा एहसान कर रहा हो “लेकिन अब तुम हमे उस वस्तु के दर्शन तो करवाओ ।"

'उस वस्तु के दर्शन सबसे पहले बापूजान कर सकते हैं ।” लहराते हुए टुम्बकटू ने कहा |

"क्यों प्यारे ! ऐसे अपने दिलजले में क्या सुर्खाब के पर लगे हुए हैं?"

“सुर्खाब के पर तो नहीं लगे हैं लेकिन "चीते का दुश्मन*”* क्योंकि बापूजान हैं, अत: कायदे के मुताबिक चीते से टकराने का हक भी उन्हीं को जाता है । और इससे पहले भी बड़ी मुसीबत तो ये है कि वह वस्तु भी इसी चीते के दाएं कान के अंदर है I”

"अमां मियां ! तुम बक क्या रहे हो ?” विजय बौखलाया ।

"बक नहीं रहा हूं हुजूर, फरमा रहा हूं I” टुम्बकटू अदब के साथ बोला* “*अगर बापू इस चीते को परास्त कर देंगे तो सारे संकट ही दूर हो जाएंगे यानी कि बापू सबसे बड़े जासूस भी बन जाएंगे.. दुनिया का यह सबसे बड़ा खजाना भी उन्हें प्राप्त हो जाएगा । बंदा उनका गुलाम भी बन जाएगा और इनकी शान में सबसे ज्यादा खुशी की बात तो ये होगी कि ये बंदर मियां भी उठ बैठेंगे । साथ ही भगवान पर भी ये विजय प्राप्त कर लेंगे I” 

विकास ने सुना और सुनकर उसके चेहरे पर अजीब-सी कठोरता उभर आई बोला* “*मैं तैयार हूं I”

"किस बात के लिए बे दिलजले ?” एकदम गुर्राया विजय ।

----------


## asr335704

"बीच में मत बोलो गुरु I” खूंखार स्वर में चीखा विकास* “*टुम्बकटू ! मैं चीते से टकराने के लिए तैयार हूं I"

"अबे ओ अफ़लातून की औलाद !” विजय बुरी तरह बौखला गया था “ये तू क्या बक रहा है?”

"अब बार-बार कह दिया गुरु कि बीच में मत बोलो I” विजय की ओर पलटकर खूनी ढंग से गुर्राया लड़का "तुम जानते हो कि विकास एक बार जो कह देता है वो पत्थर की लकीर होती है । धनुषटंकार अगर जिंदा हो सकता है तो उसके लिए मैं चीते से टकराऊंगा ।"

"अबे मियां, तुम्हारा दिमाग खराब हो गया है I” विजय बोला* “*मर वो सकता नहीं और उसके जीते-जी तुम "चंद्रवटी*”* हासिल नहीं कर सकते | इसका साफ मतलब हुआ कि बंदर को जिंदा करने के चक्कर में तुम्हारी भी रामनाम सत्य हो जाएगी ।"

"मौत से टकराने वाले मौत से डरा नहीं करते गुरु ।” विकास का स्वर पत्थर की भांति सख्त था* “*यह सिद्धांत तुम्ही ने मुझे बताया है | ये तुम भी जानते हो गुरु कि मेरा निश्चय अड़िग है । आपके शिष्य की बहादुरी को ललकारा जा रहा है गुरु ! इस ललकार को ठीक दिखाना आपके चरणों की तौहीन होगी । आपके चरणों की कसम गुरु, मेरे दिल में झांको | मुझसे पूछो गुरु कि आपकी इज्जत क्या है? मेरे जीते-जी आपका अपमान नहीं हो सकता ।”

“अबे मियां ! होने दो साले अपमान को | हमारा साला क्या बिगाड़ लेगा?"

"ये आप नहीं गुरु, आपका प्यार बोल रहा है ।” विकास ने विजय की आंखों में आंखें डालकर कहा* “*मैं जानता हूं कि आपको मुझसे कितना प्यार है | लेकिन आप ये आज तक नही जान पाए गुरु कि विकास की नजरों में आप क्या हैं? आपको याद होगा गुरु कि मैंने कहा था - गुरु, विकास के जिस्म का जर्रा-जर्रा, खून की एक-एक बूंद, आपकी और सिर्फ आपकी है! आज मैं आपकी शान पर मिट जाऊंगा । आपका चेला हूं, आपके नाम पर कोई धब्बा नहीं आने दूगा ।” कहने के एकदम बाद उसने धनुषटंकार की लाश उसके सामने कर दी "इसे देखो गुरु, इसे देखो |इस लाश को देखकर क्या तुम्हारी आंखों में पानी नहीं आता? क्या तुम्हारे दिल में कोई टीस नहीं उठती गुरु? ये वो बदनसीब है अंकल जिसे आदमी होते हुए भी बंदर का जिस्म मिल गया । जरा वो एक-एक घटना याद करो गुरु, जब से हमारे साथ रहा है ।” कहते-कहते लड़के की आंखें भर आई* “*अगर इसकी लाश को देखकर तुम्हारा दिल नहीं फटता तो गुरु मुझे यकीन है, विकास की लाश को देखकर भी तुम्हारे आंख से एक आंसू तक नहीं गिरेगा । तुम तो एक जासूस हो ना गुरु, पत्थर दिल ! तुम्हें किसी से प्यार नहीं, फिर विकास की मौत से क्यों डरते हो | तुमने तो उसी दिन अपने दिल के स्थान पर पत्थर का टुकड़ा रख लिया था गुरु, जिस दिन तुम जासूस बने | तुम क्या जानो कि जब कोई धनुषटंकार जैसा दिल का प्यारा मरता है तो दिल पर क्या गुजरती है? तुम्हारे दिल के स्थान पर रखा वो पत्थर का टुकड़ा विकास की मौत पर तुम्हें रोने भी कहां देगा?”

----------


## asr335704

"अबे दिलजले ! बात को समझो ।” विजय पूरी तरह झुंझला उठा था ।

"बात को समझने की जरूरत तुम्हें है, गुरु I” विकास बोला* “*कार्टून बेटे ! मैं चीते से टकराने के लिए तैयार हूं I”

"ये बात हुई ना I” खुश होकर बोला टुम्बकटू *”*अब बने हो तुम चीते के दुश्मन !” 

इसके पश्चात विजय ने विकास को समझाया हर ढंग से । किन्तु उसे न मानना था और न ही माना । उसका दृढ़ निश्चय था कि वह चीते से टकराएगा । विजय विकास को इस मुसीबत से बचा सके । उसके लिए हर पल तेजी से सोच रहा था ।

*****

विजय ने अपने दिमाग को हर ढंग से घुमाया किंतु व्यर्थ । वह कुछ भी नहीं कर सका और विकास और चीते की टक्कर का प्रबंध कर दिया गया ।

वह यान का सबसे लम्बा-चौड़ा विशाल हॉल था । एक कोने में विजय को उसी ढंग से कैद कर दिया गया था जिस ढंग से वह पहले कैद था यानी जिस्म का गर्दन तक का सम्पूर्ण भाग सोने के फर्श के नीचे दबा हुआ था और केवल चेहरा बाहर था ।

अत: वह हॉल का दृश्य बड़ी सरलता से देख सकता था ।

एक तरफ़ विकास खड़ा था ।

दूसरी ओर टुम्बकटू ।

वहाँ कोई भी जानवर नहीं था ।

हॉल चारों ओर से बंद कर दिया गया था । इस समय हॉल के अंदर केवल तीन ही व्यक्ति थे ।

टुम्बकटू विकास की ओर देखकर मुस्कराया और बोला* “*कहिए बापूजान तैयार हो?”

----------


## asr335704

"एकदम तैयार हूं बेटे ।”  विकास अपने गुलाबी होंठों पर मुस्कान बिखेरता हुआ बोला* “*लेकिन लगता है, अभी तुम्हारा चीता तैयार नहीं है I”

"चीता तो अपने दुश्मन से टकराने के लिए तैयार है मेरी जान I” टुम्बकटू ने कहा “लेकिन मैं तुम्हारे साथ इतनी बेइंसाफी नहीं करूंगा I मैं जानता हूं कि तुम्हारी जेब में रिवॉल्वर पड़ा है किन्तु ये भी जानता हूं कि रिवॉल्वर की गोलियों का चीते पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं होगा इसलिए मैं तुम्हें ये हथियार देता हूं I” कहते हुए टुम्बकटू ने हॉल की दीवार पर टंगा एक अजीब-सा हथियार उतार लिया ।

विजय और विकास ने देखा, वह हथियार क्या था? सोने की एक दो गज लम्बी मोटी मजबूत जंजीर में बंधा सोने का ही एक ग्लोब था - ठीक एक फुटबाल जैसा ।

ग्लोब को उतारकर टुम्बकटू ने जंजीर का अंतिम किनारा पकड़ा और विकास को जंजीर के अंदर लगा हुआ बटन दिखाता हुआ बोला "ये देखो! ये एक बटन है । अब इसको मैं दबा देता हूं।” कहते हुए टुम्बकटू ने बटन दबा दिया I 

बटन दबते ही नीचे ग्लोब में चारों ओर लगभग दस चाकू के फल बाहर आ गए । ये चाकू के चमकीले फल एक-एक फुट लम्बे थे । चाकुओं के बाहर निकलते ही सारा ग्लोब हीटर के तारों की भांति एकदम लाल सुर्ख होता चला गया । बाहर निकले हुए दस चाकू भी दहक उठे । अब ये हथियार अजीब-सा लग रहा था ।

"लो ! शायद इस हथियार के सहारे तुम थोड़ी-बहुत देर चीते का मुकाबला कर सको!"

“मुझे किसी हथियार की जरूरत नहीं है कार्टून बेटे।” विकास सपाट स्वर में बोला* “*तुम चीते को सामने लाओ I"

"अबे ! ले ले दिलजले ।*”* फर्श पर धंसा हुआ विजय बोला* “*ज्यादा बहादुरी मूर्खता होती है ।"

टुम्बकटू ने एक बार और विकास से हथियार लेने के लिए कहा किन्तु उसने इंकार कर दिया I बड़े विचित्र ढंग से मुस्कराया टुम्बकटू | उसे उसी प्रकार साधारण स्थिति में लाकर, उसी प्रकार दीवार पर टांगता हुआ बोला* “*खैर तुम्हारी इच्छा ! लेकिन जब तुम्हे लड़ाई के बीच इसकी जरुरत पड़े तो ले सकते हो I”

----------


## asr335704

उत्तर में विकास ने कुछ बोलने की आवश्यकता नहीं समझी ।

"अब तैयार हो जाओ बापूजान ।” कहते हुए टुम्बकटू ने दीवार में लगा एक बटन दबा दिया । हॉल के फर्श का एक लम्बा-चौड़ा टुकड़ा ऊपर उठता चला गया । इससे फ़र्श में वह रिक्त स्थान बन गया । गोल्ड की दो मोटी रोडों पर फ़र्श का वह टुकड़ा छत की ओर ऊपर उठता जा रहा था ।

कुछ ही देर बाद रिक्त स्थान से ऊपर आते हुए उस लाल हाथी रूपी चीते की विशाल पीठ दिखाई दी । विकास पूरी तरह सतर्क हो गया। उसके जिस्म में एक अजीब-सा तनाव आ गया । धीरे-धीरे चीते का जिस्म ऊपर आता जा रहा था । ठीक उस समय उसका सारा जिस्म हॉल में आ गया, जब फर्श के टुकड़े का हॉल की छत से जाकर स्पर्श हो गया ।

विजय और विकास ने देखा - चीता ऊपर वाले जैसे ही एक विशाल सोने के टुकड़े पर बैठा था । यह टुकड़ा भी बिल्कुल फ़र्श में बने रिक्त स्थान के बराबर था यानी क्षेत्रफल की दृष्टि से उसी टुकड़े के बराबर था जो फर्श को रिक्त करके छत से जा चिपका था । किंतु उसकी कमी उसी जैसे नीचे के टुकड़े ने बराबर कर दी । फिर उस टुकड़े ने फर्श के रिक्त स्थान में पूरी तरह फिक्स होकर ऊपर वाले टुकड़े की पूर्ति कर दी थी । ये दोनों टुकड़े दो मोटी-मोटी सोने की रॉडों से सम्बंधित थे यानी इस समय दो सोने की रॉड हाल के फ़र्श से छत तक तनी हुई थीं । 

चीते ने अपनी कटोरे जैसी बड़ी-बड़ी आंखें हाल में चारों तरफ घुमाकर हॉल का दृश्य देखा और उसके कंठ से एक ऐसो भयानक गर्जना निकली कि एक बार पुन: यान का जर्रा-जर्रा कांप उठा I

चीता इस गर्जना के साथ ही खड़ा हो गया । विकास संभलकर दो कदम पीछे हो गया ।

लहराता हुआ गन्ने जैसा टुम्बकटू चीते के सामने आया I चीते ने ऊपर उठी हुई सूंड सम्मान के साथ नीचे झुका दी । टुम्बकटू ने अपनी अजीबो-गरीब भाषा में न जाने क्या कहा ? इस भाषा को विजय अथवा विकास में से कोई नहीं समझा । अलबत्ता उन्होंने इतना अवश्य देखा कि चीते से बात करते-करते टुम्बकटू ने विकास की ओर संकेत किया ।

----------


## asr335704

विजय और विकास चुपचाप उसे देखते रहे ।

कुछ ही देर बाद टुम्बकटू चीते के सामने से हटा। उस समय विकास ने देखा - चीता अपनी कटोरे जैसी आंखों से उसी को घूर रहा था ।

मुस्कराता हुआ टुम्बकटू उसके सामने आया और बोला* “*मैंने चीते को समझा दिया है कि तुम उसके दुश्मन हो । वह बहुत दिन से अपने किसी दुश्मन की प्रतीक्षा में था । तुम्हें अपने दुश्मन के रूप में देखकर वो मुझ पर नाराज हो रहा है । कहता है - दुश्मन ऐसा तो लाते जो उसके सामने कुछ देर ठहर पाता । वैसे उसे मैंने तुम्हारा परिचय दे दिया है I उससे कह दिया है कि इस दुनिया के सबसे खतरनाक आदमी तुम हो । अन्य सब तुमसे.. ।"

"मैं बेकार की बकवास में समय नहीं खोना चाहता ।” बीच ही में बोला विकास "वैसे तैयार है वो?”

*“*वो तो मेरा आदेश मानता है I"

"ठीक है ।” कहने के एकदम बाद विकास ने अपनी दृष्टि टुम्बकटू से हटाकर चीते पर गड़ा दी । चीता पहले ही अपनी कटोरे जैसी आँखों से उसे घूर रहा था I आंख मिलते ही विकास के जिस्म में एक अजीब-सी सिहरन दौड़ गई ।

विजय को अपना गला सूखता हुआ-सा महसूस हुआ । टुम्बकटू एक तरफ़ हटकर विजय के समीप ही कोने में जाकर खड़ा हो गया था । इस समय उसके होठों पर ऐसी मुस्कान थी मानो सारे जहां में उससे अधिक सीधा व्यक्ति नहीं होगा I

इधर विकास चीते की ओर बढा ।

चीता विकास की ओर ।

लड़के के दिमाग में अपने वो सारे दांव घूम रहे थे जो उसने आज तक की अपनी सारी जिंदगी में सीखे थे । अभी वह ठीक से निश्चय नहीं कर पाया था कि वह इस चीते को किस प्रकार परास्त करेगा? 

उधर चीते ने अपनी सूंड हवा में लहराकर दहाड़ मारी । विकास को लगा जैसे वह उसकी दहाड़ की हवा में उड़ जाएगा ।

----------


## asr335704

उसी क्षण बड़ी तेजी से चीते की सूंड चली किंतु वो खतरनाक लड़का तो उस समय अपनी समस्त इंद्रियों के साथ सतर्क था । किसी दक्ष नट की भांति उसका जिस्म हवा में कलाबाजियां खाता हुआ सीधा चीते की विशाल पीठ पर जाकर गिरा।

अभी विकास उसकी पीठ पर खड़ा हुआ ही था कि जैसे उसे एकदम किसी अत्यंत लम्बे सर्प ने अपने जिस्म में लपेट लिया हो | चीते ने पलक झपकते ही उसे अपनी लम्बी सूंड में लपेटा और सूंड में लपेटे-ही-लपेटे अपनी कमर पर ही पटक दिया ।

विकास के कंठ से एक चीख निकल गई । विजय तड़प उठा |

"इतनी जल्दी नहीं बापू ।” टुम्बकटू अपने स्थान से चीखा ।

इधर इस एक ही पटकी से विकास के जिस्म की हड्डियां जैसे चरमरा गई थी ।

लेकिन वह विकास था । वह जानता या कि इस चीते से टकराने का मतलब क्या है?

अगली पटकी देने के लिए चीते ने उसे अपनी पूंछ में लपेटे-लपेटे-ही पुन: हवा में उठाया था । उस एक ही पल में विकास समझ गया था कि अगर चीते ने उसे एक पटकी और मार दी तो निश्चित रूप से उसके जिस्म की दो-चार हड्डियां उसका साथ छोड़ देंगी ।

बस, यही सोचकर इस एक ही क्षण में उसने अपने दिमाग को चेतन किया । उस पल वह चीते की पूंछ में लिपटा हुआ हवा में था । चीता उसे तेजी से अपनी कमर पर पटकने के लिए वापस ला ही रहा था कि झपटकर विकास ने अपने समीप वाली गोल्ड की वह मजबूत रॉड पकड़ ली ।

चीते ने उसे कमर पर पटकना चाहा । लेकिन विकास के दोनों हाथों की पकड़ गोल्ड की रॉड पर मजबूत हो गई । एक तीव्र झटका लगा, किन्तु चीता विकास को अपनी कमर पर पटकी देने में सफ़ल नहीं हो सका ।

कदाचित इस स्थिति में चीता भी चकराया । उसने पुन: अपनी पूंछ को एक झटका दिया । किंतु विकास की पकड़ सोने की रॉड पर शिकंजे की भांति थी ।

चीता अपने इरादे में सफल नही हो सका । इधर विकास भी ऐसी स्थिति में नहीं था जिसे उसके हित में कहा जा सके । उसने रॉड पकड़ तो रखी थी परंतु चीते द्धारा दिए गए झटकों से उसे लगा था कि उसकी दोनो कलाइयां जोड़ पर से टूटने वाली हैं ।

----------


## anita

बहुत  ही बढ़िया 

मज़ा आ रहा है

----------


## asr335704

यह वह समझ चुका था कि वह चीते के और अधिक झटके सहन नहीं कर सकेगा । तभी उसकी नजर चीते की पूंछ के अंतिम सिरे पर पड़ी । वह सिरा सर्प के फन की भांति इधर-उधर लहरा रहा था ।

इधर धड़कते दिल से विजय विकास को देख रहा था ।

और तब जबकि उसने विकास का एक मौत को दहला देने वाला कारनामा देखा । विजय के जिस्म का रोंया रोंया खड़ा हो गया । उसे लगा अब विकास को कोई नही बचा सकेगा ।

उसने देखा था - विकास ने अपनी दोनों टांगें गोल्ड रॉड में कैंची की तरह फंसा दी । गोल्ड की वह रॉड विकास की टांगों के बीच में फंसी हुई थी । उसी क्षण चीते ने एक और झटका दिया । विकास के जिस्म का पोर-पोर हिलकर रह गया लेकिन उसकी टांगों की पकड़ रॉड पर से हल्की-सी भी कमजोर न पड़ी । अलबत्ता वह अपने हाथों से चीते की पूंछ के अंतिम सिरे को सोने की रॉड पर लपेटने में सफल हो गया था । उसी समय चीते ने बुरी तरह चिंघाड़कर एक और झटका दिया मगर इस झटके को सहन करते हुए विकास ने पूंछ के अंतिम सिरे की गांठ रॉड पर लगा दी । इसके बाद उसने पुन: रॉड को पैरों से छोड़कर हाथों की गिरफ्त में ले लिया । विकास अपने जिस्म पर लिपटी पूंछ को देखकर यह पता लगाने का प्रयास कर रहा कि वह पूंछ में दाएं से बाएं लिपटा है अथवा बाएं से दाएं? 

चीता इस विचित्र-सी परिस्थिति में परेशान हो गया था । उसने एक झटका और दिया किंतु परिणाम कुछ नहीं निकला । एक झटके से विकास को किसी प्रकार की कोई परेशानी नहीं हुई क्योंकि ये झटका गोल्ड की रॉड में लगा था और रॉड का टस-से-मस होने का प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता था ।

विकास के पास अब अच्छा अवसर था | चीते की पूंछ का अंतिम सिरा क्योंकि वह गोल्ड की रॉड पर बांध चुका था, इसलिए उसका झटका रॉड को सहन करना था । रॉड झटका सहन करने में सक्षम भी थी ।

बस, उचित अवसर का सदुपयोग करने हेतु विकास रॉड पर तेजी के साथ चार-पांच बार बाएं से दाएं घूम गया | उसके जिस्म पर पूंछ के लपेटे क्योंकि दाएं से बाएं थे इसलिए हर घूम के साथ लपेटे उसके जिस्म से निकलकर गोल्ड की रॉड के चारों ओर लिपटने लगे ।

टुम्बकटु जैसा व्यक्ति आश्चर्य के साथ उसे देख रहा था I

----------


## asr335704

विजय प्रसन्नता से चीख रहा था* “*वाह वाह प्यारे दिलजले ! साले का पपीता बना दो I”

लेकिन विकास का थ्यान न तो टुम्बकटू के आश्चर्य की ओर था और न ही विजय की चीख-चिल्लाहट पर । इस समय वह रॉड पर ही चिपका हुआ था । चीता बराबर झटके-से दे रहा था । विकास पूंछ से आजाद होकर रॉड से चिपका हुआ सोच रहा था - उसे क्या करना चाहिए?

अगले ही पल उसने अपना निश्चय कर लिया | नटों की भांति ही उसका जिस्म कलाबाजियां खाता हुआ फर्श पर आया । बिजली की-सी तेजी के साथ वह दीवार पर लटके उस विचित्र हथियार की ओर लपका | 

हथियार संभालकर उसने वही बटन दबाया। चाकू बाहर आ गए और ग्लोब दहकने लगा । उसे सम्भालकर विकास ने पुन: हवा में जम्प लगाई और सीधा चीते की पीठ पर पहुंचा ।

अगले ही पल वह पागलों की भांति बेतहाशा घुमा-घुमाकर ग्लोब चीते के सिर में बजा रहा था । चीते की चमड़ी बेहद सख्त थी लेकिन विकास भी हर बार में अपनी पूरी शक्ति का प्रयोग कर रहा था । चीते के सिर से हल्का-हल्का-सा खून बहने लगा था ।

वो विकास का लगभग पच्चीसवां वार था जब अचानक चीते ने ग्लोब को अपनी सूंड में फंसाकर एक तेज झटका दिया । किसी भी कीमत पर विकास में चीते से अधिक शक्ति नहीं थी ।

एक ही झटके में वह हथियार और विकास, दोनों ही चीते की मोटी सूंड में लिपटे नजर आए । उस समय विकास को छटी का दूध याद आ गया जब खुद को उसने चीते की सूंड में लिपटे उसके भयानक मुंह के सामने लहराते पाया । उसी समय चीते ने एक भयंकर दहाड़ मारी ।

"दिलज़ले दिलजले ।” विजय पूरी शक्ति से चीखा "इसकी आंख ।"

"अबे I” टुम्बकटू एकदम बोला* “*प्यारे झकझकिए ! तुम्हें बोलने की इजाजत किसने दी?” कहने के साथ ही टुम्बकटू ने एक जोरदार चपत उसके सिर पर मारी ।

----------


## asr335704

आतिशबाजी का कमाल विजय ने उसी समय अपनी आंखों के सामने देखा । खुद को सम्भालने की उसने भरपूर चेष्टा की किन्तु सम्भाल नहीं सका । और उस बेचारे के न चाहते हुए भी एक गाढा काला पदार्थ उसकी आंखों के सामने खिंचता चला गया । उसकी गर्दन एक तरफ को लुढक गई । वह बेहोश हो गया किन्तु अपना काम वह कर चुका था ।

जो कुछ उसने कहा था विकास ने सुन लिया था । इस समय वह चीते की सूंड में कैद उसके चेहरे के सामने ही मंड़रा रहा था । वह अपने बहुत निकट चीते की कटोरे जैसी आंखे देख रहा था । बस अब यही एक रास्ता रह गया था ।

गजब की तेजी से सूंड में लिपटे हुए विकास ने अपनी जेब से रिवॉल्वर निकाला। एक भी पल गंवाना वह अपनी जिंदगी के लिए घातक समझता था । उसने एकदम रिवॉल्वर सीधा किया और..

"धांय  धांय  !"

हल्के से अंतराल के साथ उसका रिवॉल्वर दो बार गरजा ।

दोनों गोलियां एकदम चीते की आंखों में लगी । असह्य पीड़ा से चीता बुरी तरह चिंघाड़ उठा । उसकी दोनों आंखें फट गई । दोनों आंखों से गाढे खून का फव्वारा उछला | इस खून ने विकास को भी लहुलुहान कर दिया ।

झुंझलाकर चीते ने सूंड से लिपटे विकास को दे मारा I किसी हल्के-से गुड्डे की भांति विकास हवा में लहराकर हॉल की एक चमकदार दीवार से टकराया । उसे लगा जैसे उसकी सारी हड्डियां चरमरा उठी हैं । किंतु इस समय उसमे शिथिलता आई तो उसकी सफलता असफलता में बदल जाएगी, अत: अपनी पीड़ा की चिंता किए बिना वह उछलकर खड़ा हो गया । 

उसने देखा - पूंछ बंधी हुई थी । दोनों आंखों में ढेर सारा खून बह रहा था | खून इतना गाढा था कि उसका लाल रंग अपनी हद तक पहुंचकर हल्का-हल्का सा काला हो गया था । चीता भयानक पीड़ा से रह-रहकर डकरा रहा था, दहाड़-दहाड़कर झुंझलाता हुआ झटके मार रहा था और उसकी शक्ति के सामने घुटने टेककर गोल्ड की रॉड भी हिलने लगी थी ।

विकास ने स्थिति का भली-भांति निरीक्षण किया और फर्श पर एक तरफ़ पड़ा अपना रिवॉल्वर उठा लिया । रिवॉल्वर उठाकर वह धीरे-धीरे चीते की ओर बढा। शांत खड़ा हुआ टुम्बकटू विकास के करतब देख रहा था | इस युद्ध में वह बिल्कुल भी हस्तक्षेप करने का प्रयास नही कर रहा था ।

----------


## asr335704

अब चीते को अपना दुश्मन दिख भी नही रहा था । विकास के लिए चीते की यही कमजोरी जैसे वरदान बन गई थी । वह चीते के ठीक सामने पहुंचा और रिवॉल्वर की नाल उसकी सूंड के एक छेद में डालकर तीन फायर किए ।

चीते की सूंड फ़ट गई । जबर्दस्त भयानक पीड़ा से वह चिंघाड़ उठा । उछलकर विकास उससे दूर हुआ । रिवॉल्वर जेब में डालकर फ़र्श पर पड़ा वह पत्र उठाया और इससे पूर्व कि वह अपना आगे का कोई जौहर दिखा सके, चीते के झटके सहन न करती हुई रॉड टूट गई और गोल्ड का वह काला टुकड़ा जो छत से सटा हुआ था, हवा में लहराकर धड़ाम से चीते के ऊपर आ गिरा ।

गोल्ड का ये टुकड़ा अत्यंत भारी था । चीते का विशाल जिस्म कई स्थानों से घायल हो गया । अचानक पीड़ा से चीता मचल उठा। भाग्यवश यह विकास के पक्ष में ही हुआ था । चोट इतनी सख्त लगी थी कि चीता घुटनों के बल बैठ गया था । कुछ ही देर में डकराकर चीता शांत हो गया ।

विकास ने पलटकर टुम्बकटू की ओर देखा ।

"तुम्हारा दुश्मन बेहोश हो गया है बापूजान I” अपने स्थान पर लहराता हुआ टुम्बकटू बोला ।

"युद्ध के मैदान में जो मुकाबला करने की शक्ति खो देता है, परास्त माना जाता है I” टुम्बकटू को घूरते हुए विकास ने कहा ।

"मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूं ।*”* टुम्बकटू बोला "निश्चित रूप से आपने चीते को पराजित कर दिया है ।"

“अपना वादा याद है ना I”

"टुम्बकटू न तो कभी अपना वादा भूलता है और न ही झूठा वादा करता है I” वह बोला* “*तुम चीते के कान से चंद्रवटी निकाल सकते हो I”

----------


## asr335704

विकास इजाजत मिलते ही चीते की ओर बढा । समीप पहुंचकर उसके कान में हाथ डाल दिया और वापस आया तो उसके हाथ में एक अजीब गंदी-सी गोल वस्तु दबी हुई थी । देखने में वह वस्तु बहुत ही गंदी लग रही थी और जिस समय उसमें से निकलने वाली तीव्र दुर्गन्ध विकास के नथुनों में से घुसकर भेजे में प्रविष्ट हुई तो उसका दिल चाहा कि इस वस्तु को वह दूर फेंक दे । उससे निकलने वाली बदबू इतनी तीव्र थी कि विकास को अपना भेजा सड़ा हुआ-सा महसूस हुआ ! उसमें से ऐसी बदबू उठ रही थी जैसे सड़ी हुई लाश में से उठती है |

"क्या यही वो चंद्रवटी हैं?” उसकी बदबू को भूलकर विकास ने टुम्बकटू से पूछा ।

"इस बंदर को सुधाकर देखो, मालिक ।” टुम्बकटू ने बेहोश विजय के पास ही खड़े धनुषटंकार के मृत जिस्म की ओर संकेत करते हुए कहा* “*आपको इसका उत्तर खुद ही प्राप्त हो जाएगा ।"

चंद्रवटी को लेकर तेजी से वह धनुषटंकार की ओर बढा, उसे सुंघाया ।

आश्वर्य - महान आश्चर्य!

टुम्बकटू का कथन एकदम सत्य था ।

धनुषटंकार के जिस्म में चमत्कृत कर देने वाले ढंग से हृरकत हुई । तीन मिनट पश्चात ही वह इस प्रकार उठकर खड़ा हो गया मानो वह मृत नही बेहोश था । विकास की आंखें खुशी से चमक रही थीं । धनुषटंकार उसके गले में बांहें डालकर झूल गया ।

“अब तुम मेरे गुलाम हो ।“ विकास ने टुम्बकटू से कहा ।

"मैं तो नि:संकोच खुद को आपका गुलाम स्वीकार करता हूं।” टुम्बकटू ने कहा* “*अब ये यान आप ही का है ।"

*******

----------


## asr335704

विजय भी होश में आ चुका था । उसे कैद से मुक्त कर दिया गया था । इस समय विकास, धनुषटंकार, विजय और टुम्बकटू यान के ऐसे कक्ष में बैठे थे जो देखने में टुम्बकटू की प्रयोगशाला-सी लगती थी । टुम्बकटू वास्तव में इस समय ऐसे काम कर रहा था मानो इस समय वह वास्तव में विकास का गुलाम हो I विकास को अपना मानकर प्रत्येक रहस्य बता चुका था I 

इस समय टुम्बकटू ने उसे एक विचित्र-सा टी.वी. जैसा यंत्र खोलकर दिखाया था । यंत्र में एक टी.वी. जैसी ही कांच की प्लेट थी । उस कांच पर यान के बाहर के दृश्य उभर रहे थे । सबकी निगाहें उसी यंत्र पर गड़ी हुई थी कि अचानक वे तीनों हल्के-से चौंक पड़े । उन्होंने साफ़ देखा था - पानी में एक पनडुब्बी चकरा रही थी । कुछ देर तक सब उसे देखते रहे थे, फिर विकास ने प्रश्न किया* “*कार्टून मियां, ये क्या है?"

"ये तुम्हारे जासूस साथी हैं जो मेरे यान को तलाश कर रहे हैं I”

"इन्हें यहां का पता किसने दिया?”  विकास ने अगला प्रश्न किया ।

जवाब में टुम्बकटू ने सारी बात सच सच बयान कर दो । इधर टुम्बकटू उसे सारी बात बता रहा था, उधर विजय धीरे-धीरे अपना हाथ एक बटन की ओर बढा रहा था । किसी का भी ध्यान उसकी ओर नहीं था I

और उसने बटन दबा दिया ।

टुम्बकटू के नीचे का फर्श एकदम हटा । टुम्बकटू का गन्ने जैसा जिस्म एकदम नीचे गिरा और विजय ने एकदम बटन से अपना हाथ हटा लिया । फ़र्श जिस तेजी से हटा था पुन: उसी तेजी से जुड़ गया ।

टुम्बकटू का बाकी जिस्म तो नीचे चला गया किन्तु गर्दन ऊपर ही रह गई । उसको स्थिति इस समय ठीक ऐसी थी जैसी हॉल में विजय की थी । विजय ने उसे भी उसी ढंग से फर्श में कैद कर दिया था ।

"अबे, झकझकिए! ये क्या?” टुम्बकटू एकदम बौखलाकर बोला । 

एकदम चौंककर विकास ने भी प्रश्न किया "इसका क्या मतलब?"

"अगर तुम इसका मतलब भी नहीं समझे प्यारे दिलजले तो तुम्हारी आधी जिंदगी बेकार है ।” विजय बोला "इस कार्टून को पालना खतरनाक है| अब जबकि इसके सारे रहस्य खुल ही चुके हैं तो इसे जिंदा ही क्यों छोड़ा जाए?”

----------


## asr335704

"मैं अब भी आपका मतलब नहीं समझा, गुरु?"

"तब तो तुम्हारी पूरी जिंदगी बेकार हो गई प्यारे दिलजले I” विजय बोला "अबे मियां! अंतर्राष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस का उद्देश्य ही ये है कि विश्व को परेशान करने वाले हर अपराधी का अंत कर दिया जाए । ये तुम्हारा गुलाम जरूर बन गया है, लेकिन है साला कुत्ते की दुम I”

"सोच तो मैं भी यही रहा था गुरु! लम्बू अंकल का अंत ही विश्व के हित में है I"

"तो फिर सोच क्या रहे हो बेटे! कर दो साले का अंत ।" विजय बोला ।

बेचारा टुम्बकटू इस समय कुछ भी कर सकने की स्थिति में नहीं था लेकिन बोलने की स्थिति में जरूर था सो बोला “ये तो हमारे साथ बहुत नाइंसाफी की बात है बापूज़ान! हमने आपकी गुलामी स्वीकार की और हमारा ये अंजाम I” 

"हमारी भाषा में गुलाम रहने से मर जाना अच्छा है, लम्बू अंकल I” विकास बोला *”*वैसे.. ।"

विकास अभी आगे भी कुछ कहना चाहता था कि विजय बोला "अब इसकी बातों में समय व्यर्थ मत गंवाओ मियां दिलजले! अगर विश्व के जासूस यहां पहुंच गए तो समझ लो विश्व तबाह हो जाएगा I”

"मैं आपका मतलब फिर नहीं समझा, गुरु?"

"मतलब फुर्सत में समझना चेले! पहले वो करो जो मैं कह रहा हूं।” विजय बोला* “*मैं और अपने धनुषटंकार मियां चंद्रवटी लेकर उसी रास्ते से फूट रहे हैं, जिससे ये कार्टून हमें यहां लाया था I ये बता ही चुका है कि जिस विमान से यह मास्को से यहां आया था, वह टापू कहां है । हम दोनों उसी विमान से भारत के लिए रवाना हो जाएंगे । तुम्हारा केस खत्म हो चुका है । सबसे बड़े जासूस तुम बन गए हो । तुम चाहते थे कि इस केस में मैं तुम्हारी कोई मदद न करूं और इस कार्टून ने परिस्थितियां ही ऐसी बना दीं कि चाहकर भी मैं तुम्हारी मदद नहीं कर सका । मेरा व धनुषटंकार का जासूसों के सामने आना विश्व राजनीति के हिसाब से ठीक नही हैं इसलिए हम फूटते हैं । जिस रास्ते से तुम आए हो, उसी रास्ते से निकलकर तुम जासूसों से मिल जाओ और उन्हे बताओ कि टुम्बकटू के रहस्यों तक पहुंचकर तुम सबसे बड़े जासूस बन चुके हो I"

----------


## asr335704

"और गुरु! टुम्बकटू का ये यान और खजाना?"

"जासूसों की पनडुब्बी में पहुंचते ही तुम इस यान को नष्ट कर दो I” विजय ने जैसे धमाका किया ।

"क्या?” बुरी तरह उछल पड़ा विकास "ये आप क्या कह रहे हैं, गुरु? इतनी दौलत और आप कह रहे हैं सब कुछ नष्ट कर दो ।”

"यहीँ तो गुरु और चेले के दिमाग का अंतर है, दिलजले I” 

विजय ने कहा “तुम ये तरकीब सोच रहे हो कि टुम्बकटू के इस खजाने को कैसे विश्व तक पहुंचाया जा सके और मैं सोच रहा हूं कि अगर ये खजाना विश्व में पहुंच गया तो विश्व तबाह हो जाएगा । तुम्हारा ये अभियान अभी खत्म नहीं हुआ है दिलजले । अगर दुनिया को बचाना चाहते हो तो किसी भी प्रकार विश्व तक इस खजाने को पहुंचने मत देना । इसीलिए मैं कह रहा था कि अगर जासूस यहां पहुंच गए तो संसार तबाह हो जाएगा क्योंकि वे भी इस खजाने को दुनिया में ले जाना चाहेंगे और ये खजाना दुनिया में पहुंचते ही विश्व उलट-पलट हो जाएगा ।

"आपकी ये उल्टी बात मेरी समझ में नहीं आ रही हैं, गुरु।”  विकास बुरी तरह विजय की पेचीदा बातों में उलझ गया था ।

"ये बड़ी ऊंची बात है बेटे । सबके सामने कहने लायक नहीं है I”  विजय बोला* “*कान इधर लाओ I” 

इसके बाद विजय लगातार दस मिनट तक विकास के कान में न जाने क्या-क्या कहता रहा? दस मिनट पश्चात जब विजय ने अपना मुंह उसके कानों के समीप से हटाया तो न जाने क्यों विकास की आंखों में आश्चर्य झांक रहा था| बोला-"'मान गए गुरु, बड़ी ऊंची बात सोची है ।"

सुनकर विजय अकड़ गया, बोला* “*हमारा नाम विजय दी ग्रेट है, प्यारे!”

"तो फिर जल्दी करो गुरु r"

"बिल्कुल जल्दी करो प्यारे ।”  विजय बोला* “*लेकिन ये तो तुम समझ ही गए होगे कि इस खजाने का दुनिया में पहुंचना दुनिया के लिए खतरनाक है । अन्य देश के सभी जासूस इसे विश्व तक पहुंचाना चाहेंगे| किन्तु तुम्हें हर हालत में यह खजाना नष्ट कर देना है I”

----------


## asr335704

"अब मैं आपका मतलब समझ गया हूं गुरु I”  विकास ने कहा* “*इस समय मैं अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस के एजेंट की हैसियत से काम कर रहा हूं । सारा विश्व मेरे लिए भारत है । जिस तरह मुझे भारत से बेहद प्यार है उसी तरह दुनिया से इस समय मुझे बेहद प्यार है । मेरे जीते जी इस खजाने को संसार की कोई भी ताकत दुनिया तक नहीं पहुंचा सकती । अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस का एजेंट होने के नाते विश्व का हित सोचना मेरा धर्म है I"

“तुम्हारे बच्चे जिएं दिलजले ।” विजय स्क्रीन की ओर देखकर तेजी से बोला* “*किसी भी क्षण ये जासूस यान में आ सकते हैं । हमें जल्दी से सब काम करना चाहिए| हम चलते हैं! हमें उम्मीद है कि अब हमें यही खबर मिलेगी कि हमारा प्यारा चेला अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस का चीफ है ।"

“आप चिंता न करें गुरु ।"' कहते हुए विकास ने विजय के चरण स्पर्श किए । धनुषटंकार ने विकास के चरण छूए और फर्श में धंसे टुम्बकटू के सिर पर दो-तीन चपत जमाए बिना बाज नही आया । टुम्बकटू निरंतर अपनी टें-टें करता रहा था किंतु किसी ने उसकी नहीं सुनी ।

थोड़ी सी मस्ती टुम्बकटू से लेने के बाद विकास उस और बढा जिधर से वह यान में प्रविष्ट हुआ था और विजय और धनुषटंकार उस तरफ बढे जिधर से टुम्बकटू उन्हें लाया था ।

टुम्बकटू बेचारा अपनी शराफ़त में मारा गया था । 

उसने यान के प्रत्येक गुप्त दरवाजे का रहस्य उन्हें बता दिया था । अपने पंखों वाले सारे विचित्र जानवरों को उसने यान के एक कक्ष में बंद कर दिया था । विजय और धनुषटंकार का रास्ता एकदम साफ़ था । धनुषटंकार विजय के कंधे पर बैठा हुआ था । विजय तेजी से लगभग भागता हुआ इस समय बंद बॉक्स में से होता हुआ टापू की ओर बढ रहा था ।

टापू पर विमान कहां खड़ा है, यह टुम्बकटू उसे बता ही चुका था ।

*******

----------


## asr335704

पैंतालीस मिनट बाद वे टापू पर खड़े विमान में सुरक्षित पहुंच चुके थे । धनुषटंकार ने चालक-सीट पर बैठकर यान स्टार्ट किया और कुछ ही देर बाद यान हवा में उठता चला गया । यात्री-कक्ष की एक सीट पर बैठा हुआ विजय आराम से चंद्रवटी को घुमा-घुमाकर देख रहा था और झकझकियों में व्यस्त था । यान को हवा में यात्रा करते तीस मिनट गुजर गए थे ।

विजय अब खुद को बिल्कुल सुरक्षित समझ रहा था किंतु वह क्या जानता था कि एक शैतान की नजर बराबर उस पर है ।

उस समय वह चंद्रवटी को सूंघने में व्यस्त था कि उसके पीछे से एक इंसानी साया उस पर झपटा । इस समय विजय को क्योंकि किसी भी खतरे की आशंका नहीं थी इसलिए वह असावधान था । इसी असावधानी का परिणाम ये हुआ कि चंद्रवटी उसके हाथ से निकलकर किसी और के हाथ में पहुंच गई ।

अपनी पूरी फुर्ती के साथ विजय पलटा । सामने देखते ही वह दंग रह गया । उसके मुंह से एकदम निकला* “*अबे लूमड़ मियां, तुम?”

"बहुत देर से मैं इसी मौके की तलाश में था, जासूस बेटे I” सामने खड़ा अलफांसे मुस्कराता हुआ बोला *“*टुम्बकटू के खजाने की ये सबसे नायाब चीज तुम्हारे पास शोभा नहीं देती | ये मेरे काफी काम की है I” 

इस भयानक खतरे को विजय भांप चुका था । फिर भी वह अपनी ही टोन में बोला* “*अबे, लाओ भी लूमड़ मियां! क्यों मजाक करते हो ।"

"मैं इस चंद्रवटी का पूरा रहस्य जानता हूं बेटे ।”  अलफांसे जेब से रिवॉल्वर निकालता हुआ बोला* “*अब अगर तुम आगे बढने की कोशिश करोगे तो मैं नि:संकोच तुम्हें गोली मार दूंगा । ऐसी कीमती वस्तुओं की तो मुझे तलाश रहती है I” 

खतरे को विजय पूरी तरह भांप चुका था इसीलिए वह अलफांसे की ओर बढता हुआ बोला* “*ऐसा तो नहीं हो सकता प्यारे लूमड़ भाई कि कढी पकाएं हम और खाओ तुम! चंद्रवटी तो हमारे पास ही रहेगी ।”

"वहीँ रुक जाओं विजय वरना मैं गोली मार दूंगां ।” अलफांसे ने चेतावनी दी ।

“शायद भूल गए हो लूमड़ मियां कि ये तमंचा विजय दी ग्रेट पर असर नहीं करता ।*”* कहते हुए विजय ने अलफांसे पर जम्प लगा दी ।

----------


## asr335704

अलफांसे का रिवॉल्वर एक बार गरजा भी किंतु संग आर्ट का माहिर विजय न केवल खुद को बचा गया बल्कि वह सीधा अलफांसे पर गिरा । दोनों एक-दूसरे से उलझ गए ।

फायर की आवाज चालक-कक्ष में विमान चलाते हुए धनुषटंकार ने भी सुनी और वह बुरी तरह चौंक पड़ा । उसकी समझ में नहीं आया कि इतनी देर बाद ये नई मुसीबत कहां से पैदा हो गई ?

उसने विमान को यूं ही हवा में छोड़ा ।

विमान हवा में लहरा उठा किंतु इसकी परवाह न करके वह एक ही जम्प में यात्री- हॉल में आया | उसने देखा विजय और अलफांसे एक-दूसरे से बुरी तरह गुंथे हुए थे । बिना चालक के विमान बुरी तरह लड़खड़ा रहा था ।

अभी धनुषटंकार कुछ करना ही चाहता था कि अलफांसे से गुंथा हुआ विजय चीखा* “*अबे बंदर मियां! तुम विमान सम्भालो I” 

बंदर शब्द सुनकर धनुषटंकार को ताव तो ऐसा आया कि वह भी विजय से ही लिपट जाए पर मौके की नजाकत को समझते हुए धनुषटंकार चालक-कक्ष में पहुंचकर अपनी सीट पर ही जम गया ।

इधर विजय और अलफांसे खूनी सांडों की भांति एक-दूसरे से लिपटे हुए थे I चंद्रवटी अभी तक अलफांसे के हाथ में थी । विजय उसी को कब्जाने के चक्कर में था । लगभग पंद्रह मिनट तक उनकी ये लड़ाई यात्री सीटों के बीच में होती रही ।

पंद्रह मिनट बाद अचानक चंद्रवटी विजय के हाथ में आ गई । एक झटके के साथ वह अलफांसे से अलग हुआ । इससे पहले कि अलफांसे उस पर पुन: झपटे, विजय ने जोर से चंद्रवटी खींचकर एक शीशे में मारी । शीशा टूटा और चंद्रवटी विमान से बाहर हवा में गुम हो गई ।

विजय पर जम्प लगाने का प्रयास करता हुआ अलफांसे एकदम ठिठक गया | बोला* “*ये तुमने क्या किया?"

"तुम जैसे शैतान के हाथ में पहुंचाने से तो अच्छा ही किया लूमड़ भाई I” विजय बोला ।

"लेकिन अब तो वो तुम पर भी नहीं रही ।"

----------


## asr335704

"अच्छा ही हुआ प्यारे! ऐसी खतरनाक वस्तु दुनिया के किसी भी व्यक्ति के हाथ में रहनी ठीक नहीं है।”  विजय बोला* “*भगवान पर विजय पाना अच्छी बात नहीं है । ऐसी खतरनाक चीजें दुनिया में न ही रहे तो अच्छा है I"

"अजीब सनकी हो यार तुम?” अलफांसे बोला* “*इतनी महत्वपूर्ण चीज तुमने इतनी सरलता से समाप्त कर दी?” 

“महत्त्वपूर्ण नहीं प्यारे लूमड़ खान, खतरनाक कहो ।” विजय बोला “ये वस्तु जिसके पास भी रहती, वह खुद को खुदा का बाप समझता । ऐसी चीजों का खत्म हो जाना ही दुनिया के हित में होता है । लेकिन प्यारे! अब मैं तुम्हें नही छोडूंगा ।"

"मेरा क्या करोगे?"

"अपने चांद से प्यारे देश की किसी जेल में रखूंगा ।*”* कहते हुए विजय ने उस पर जम्प लगा दी ।

*****

इस बार विकास उस कक्ष के चक्कर में नहीं आया जिसका गुरुत्वाकर्षण छत में था ।

टुम्बकटू ने यान से निकलने का उसे दूसरा रास्ता बता दिया था ।

उसी रास्ते से वह यान से बाहर सागर में आ गया । उसके जिस्म पर अपनी वही गोताखोरी की पोशाक थी ।

सागर में तैरता हुआ वह पनडुब्बी को तलाश करने की चेष्टा कर रहा था ।

बीस मिनट के प्रयास के पश्चात उसे सागर में मंडराती हुई पनडुब्बी चमकी । वह तेजी से पनडुब्बी की ओर बढा ।

कदाचित पनडुब्बी पर मौजूद जासूसों ने भी उसे देख तिया था । इसी कारण पनडुब्बी का रुख भी उसी ओर था । 

दस मिनट पश्चात ही विकास पनडुब्बी में पहुंच गया । सबसे पहले उसका हाथ पकड़कर बागारोफ़ ने खींचा ।

----------


## asr335704

इसके बाद उसने बागारोफ़ के पास ही खड़े जेम्स बांड, माईक को देखा । दोनों की आंखें उसे इस प्रकार घूर रही थीं जैसे उसे खा जाने का इरादा रखते हो ।

"तू कहां था बे हरामी के पिल्ले ।” बागारोफ़ ने उससे चीखकर कहा था I

"मैं टुम्बकटू के सारे रहस्य जान चुका हूं ग्रांड अंकल I” गैस मास्क उतारते हुए विकास ने कहा* “*उसके चीते को भी मै परास्त कर चुका हूं I"

"इसका मतलब ये हुआ प्यारे छछूंदर कि तुम सबसे बड़े जासूस बन गए I” बागारोफ़ बोला ।

*“*वो तो ठीक है ग्रांड अंकल लेकिन पहले टुम्बकटू के उस यान को नष्ट करना है ।”

"क्या बक रहे हो?” जेम्स बांड बोला* “*क्या यान में वो दौलत नहीं जिसके बारे में टुम्बकटू कहा करता था I”

"सब है बांड मियां! वास्तव में यान में संसार से दस गुना ज्यादा धन है ।"

"अबे तो तेरा दिमाग खराब हो गया है ऊंटनी के ।” बागारोफ़ एकदम चढ दौड़ा* “*उसे नष्ट करने से क्या मतलब?"

"आप पनडुब्बी उधर की तरफ़ ले चलो I”  विकास ने कहा I

वे चारों पनडुब्बी में ऊपर पहुंच गए । पनडुब्बी बरगेन शॉ चला रहा था । विकास के बताए हुए रास्ते पर पनडुब्बी चलने लगी । सभी धड़कते दिल से यान के दर्शन करने के लिए बेचैन थे । 

और तब जबकि यान चमका ।

"वो रहा यान ।” विकास चीखा और तेजी से पनडुब्बी के एक तरफ को भाग लिया ।

उसकी इस हरफ्त पर किसी ने ध्यान नहीं दिया । सबका ध्यान यान की ओर था ।

बांड, माईक, बागारोफ़ और बरगेन शॉ ही ये पनडुब्बी लेकर सागर के गर्भ में आए थे । बाकी जासूस सागर की छाती पर मस्त हाथी की भांति झूमते जलपोत में थे ।

----------


## asr335704

उन चारों का ध्यान पूरी तरह यान पर केंद्रित था । वे सब यान की बनावट को बड़े ध्यान से देख रहे थे ।

"अबे भूतनी के! जल्दी यान की तरफ़ चल ।” बागारोफ़ ने चीखकर बरगेन शॉ से कहा ।

बरगेन शॉ ने पनडुब्बी का रुख उसी ओर कर दिया । इधर पनडुब्बी क्षण-प्रतिक्षण यान की ओर बढ़ रही थी| उधर दौड़ता हुआ विकास पनडुब्बी के युद्ध-कक्ष में पहुंच चुका था । उसने एक तारपीडो छोड़ने का यंत्र सम्भाल लिया और यान का निशाना लेने लगा ।

पनडुब्बी निरंतर यान के करीब पहुंचती जा रही थी । विकास के ज़बड़े एक-दूसरे पर जमते जा रहे थे ।

और तब जब उसने मौका उपयुक्त पाया, एक साथ दस-बारह तारपीडो उसके यंत्र से निकले ।

एक अत्यंत भयानक विस्फोट ।

टुम्बकटू का यान खील-खील होकर बिखर गया । सागर में जलते हुए शोले चमके । सब कुछ क्षण भर में समाप्त हो गया ।

यह दृश्य बागारोफ़, माईक, बांड और बरगेन शॉ ने भी देखा । देखते ही वे इस प्रकार उछल पड़े मानो उन्होंने संसार का सबसे बड़ा आश्चर्य देखा हो ।

बागारोफ, माईक और बांड के दिमाग में जैसे एकदम सब कुछ आ गया हो । सबसे पहले चालक-कक्ष से बांड भागा । दौड़ता हुआ वह युद्ध-कक्ष में पहुंचा । विकास के हाथ में तारपीडो छोड़ने वाला यंत्र था ।

"ये क्या बेवकूफी है?” बांड एकदम चीख पड़ा ।

“इसे बेवकूफी नहीं बांड बेटे, बुद्धिमानी कहते हैं ।” विकास आराम से बोला ।

"तुमने दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा खजाना नष्ट कर दिया I” बांड चीखा “मैं तुम्हें जिंदा नहीं छोडूंगा I” कहते हुए बांड ने विकास पर जम्प लगा दी ।

----------


## asr335704

विकास भी इसके लिए तैयार था! उसकी लम्बी टांग बड़ी तेजी से उछली और सीधी बांड के जबड़े पर पड़ी । बांड कराहकर दूर जा गिरा । अभी वह उछलकर खड़ा हुआ ही था कि..

*“*अबे ये क्या कर रहे हो भूतनी वालों?” माईक के साथ बागारोफ प्रविष्ट होता हुआ चीखा ।

"यान को इसने नष्ट किया है, चचा ।” क्रोध में बांड चीखा ।

"क्यों बे ऊंटनी के?” बागारोफ दहाड़ा "ये क्या हरकत हुई ?"

"मैंने जो किया है, ठीक किया है बांड अंकल ।” विकास बोला ।

"अबे क्या घंतू की जड़ ठीक किया है हरामी के पिल्ले ।” बागारोफ दहाड़ा "दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा खजाना तुमने यूं ही मिट्टी में मिला दिया । साले लोग-बाग तो खजाने के लिए अपनी जान तक लड़ा देते हैं ।"

"ये बातों से नहीं समझेगा, चचा ।” पूरी स्थिति समझकर माईक भी गुर्राया "इसने विश्व के साथ गद्दारी की है | हीरे-पन्नो से भरा दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा खजाना नष्ट किया है । ये काम इसने विश्व के अहित में किया है । इसे मैं जिंदा नहीं छोडूगा ।”

कहता हुआ माईक विकास की और बढा किंतु बागारोफ पीछे से उसका कालर पकड़कर वापस खींचता हुआ बोला “अबे रुक चटनी के । अगर उसे जिंदा नही छोड़ेगा तो विश्व अदालत तुझे नहीं छोड़ेगी । इसका इलाज ये नहीं है! इलाज ये है कि हम इसके विरुद्ध अंतर्राष्ट्रीय अदालत में केस करेंगे । इसने दुनिया का एक महान खजाना नष्ट करके विश्व का नुकसान किया है I” 

बांड और माईक को विकास पर ताव आ रहा था । उनका दिल चाह रहा था कि विकास को यहीं मार डाले लेकिन बागारोफ़ उन्हें ऐसा नही करने दे रहा था ।

चाहकर भी माईक और बांड अपने इरादे में सफल नहीं हो सके I हालांकि बागारोफ़ भी विकास की इस ऊटपटांग हरकत पर उसके विरूद्ध था किंतु उसने ये सोचा था कि विश्व-अदालत में वह सब जासूसों की ओर से विकास के खिलाफ मुकदमा दायर करेगा!

*****

----------


## asr335704

विश्व अदालत हेग में!

दुनिया के सब जासूसों ने मिलकर विकास के विरुद्ध मुकदमा दायर कर दिया । सारे जासूस हेग में उपस्थित थे ।

भारत में भी घटना की खबर दे दी गई थी I इस मुकदमे में विश्व-अदालत की ओर से हिंदुस्तान को ये सहूलियत दी गई थी कि हिंदुस्तान का कोई भी व्यक्ति विकास की ओर से मुकदमा लड़ सकता है । 

भारत की ओर से यह मुकदमा लड़ने के लिए विजय को हेग भेजा गया था । पांच जजों की बेंच बैठ चुकी थी । लगभग हर देश का जासूस अदालत-कक्ष में उपस्थित था । विकास मुजरिम वाले कटघरे में खड़ा था I

विजय का विरोधी वकील चीख रहा था "ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड! कदाचित ये केस विश्व-अदालत के लिए सबसे अजीब केस है । ये व्यक्ति जो मुजरिम के कटघरे में खड़ा है - ये भारतीय है और भारत का ये सबसे बड़ा जासूस है । विश्व के सारे जासूस एक खजाने की तलाश में निकले थे । वो खजाना चंद्रमा से आए अपराधी टुम्बकटू का खजाना था । भारत का ये जासूस विकास उस खजाने तक सबसे पहले पहुंच गया I वह खजाना विश्व का सबसे बड़ा खजाना था । इसमें इतना धन था कि पूरे विश्व का धन भी उस खजाने के धन के सामने केवल एक बटा दस है । सारे जासूस उस खजाने तक पहुंच चुके थे । जासूस लोग बड़ी सरलता से उस खजाने को ला सकते थे किंतु मुजरिम विकास ने उसे तारपीडों से नष्ट कर दिया I मि. विकास का ये कार्य साफ ढंग से विश्वद्रोही है । मैं ज्यूरी को समझाना चाहता हूं कि मि. विकास पर ये इल्जाम है कि उन्होंने विश्व की सम्पत्ति को खाक में मिला दिया है । माईक, बागारोफ और बांड जैसे जासूस मि. विकास को रोकते ही रह गए किंतु मि. विकास ने देखते-ही-देखते विश्व की इतनी बड़ी सम्पत्ति को नष्ट कर दिया I” 

वकील के इन शब्दों के बाद अदालत में एकदम सग्नाटा छा गया I

“मि. विकास I” पांच में से एक जज बोला “क्या आपने वास्तव में यह खजाना नष्ट किया है?”

"जी हां ।”  विकास ने संक्षिप्त-सा उत्तर दिया ।

"मिस्टर विजय ।” दूसरे जज ने विजय से कहा* “*क्या आप मिस्टर विकास पर लगाए गए अभियोग के विषय में कुछ बोलना चाहते हैं?”

----------


## asr335704

“जूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड!*”* अपने स्थान पर खड़ा होकर विजय बोला* “*मैं जरा माईक, बांड और बागारोफ के बयान लेना चाहता हूं ।"

ज्यूरी ने इजाजत दी और सबसे पहले जेम्स बांड को बुलाया गया ।

"मिस्टर जेम्स बांड I” विजय बोला “टुम्बकटू के खजाने में दौलत किस रूप में थी?"

“हीरों और पन्नो के रूप में I” बांड ने जवाब दिया* “*टुम्बकटू का यान भी गोल्ड का था ।"

बस यही सवाल उसने अलग अलग माईक और बागारोफ से किया । ज़वाब वही था जो बांड ने दिया ।

अंत में विजय बोला* “*ये साफ हो गया ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड कि टुम्बकटू के खजाने में बेशुमार दौलत हीरों और पन्नो के रूप में थी । अब मैं अपने काबिल दोस्त से यह प्रश्न करना चाहता हूं कि विश्व में आखिर हीरों और पन्नों की इतनी वैल्यू क्यों है?"

"मेरे काबिल दोस्त ने बड़ा अजीब-सा प्रश्न किया है ।*”* वकील बोला* “*हीरों और पन्नों को धरती पर दौलत माना जाता है ।"

"मेरा सवाल ये है ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड कि आखिर हीरों और पन्नों में ही ऐसी क्या खास बात है जो दुनिया उसे खुदा मानती है?” विजय बोला “किसी अन्य वस्तु की भी तो इतनी वैल्यू हो सकती है । हीरों में ही आखिर वो क्या खासियत है जो इन्हें इतना कीमती माना जाता है?”

"ये अजीब-सा प्रश्न मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हूं । ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड*”* वकील बोला* “*मुद्रा तो मुद्रा ही होती है I”

"दूसरे शब्दों में मेरा प्रश्न हैं ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड कि मुद्रा की कीमत कम होती है । मान लिया जाए कि किसी देश की मुद्रा डॉलर है !*”* विजय अब एक-एक शब्द पर जोर देता हुआ बोला* “*उस देश में डॉलर की कीमत उसी समय तक रहती है जब तक उस देश की सरकार डॉलर उतनी ही संख्या में छापे जिससे देश ठीक चल सके । अगर वह डॉलर बेहिसाब छापता ही चला जाए तो क्या होगा?"

----------


## asr335704

"शायद मेरे काबिल दोस्त यहां 'इकोनॉमिक्स' का सवाल उठा रहे हैं I” वकील बोला* “*जरूरत से ज्यादा कोई भी देश मुद्रा नहीं छाप सकता क्योंकि इससे देश में मुद्रा की कीमत घट जाएगी और देश की सारी अर्थव्यवस्था गड़बड़ा जाएगी । देश की अर्थव्यवस्था गड़बड़ाने का मतलब होगा देश का विनाश । शायद मेरे काबिल दोस्त जानते हैं कि किसी देश में जब मुद्रा जरूरत से ज्यादा हो जाती है तो उसे मुद्रा स्फीति कहते हैं I”

"मैं उस मुद्रा स्फीति को ही ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड को समझाना चाहता हूं।” विजय बोला* “*मेरे काबिल दोस्त ये मानते हैं कि जब किसी देश में मुद्रा स्फीति हो जाती है तो उस देश की अर्थव्यवस्था गड़बड़ा जाती है और देश विनाश की और बढ़ने लगता है । इस स्थिति में उस देश की सरकार क्या करती है? मैं ये प्रश्न अपने काबिल दोस्त से करना चाहता हूं I”

"इस मुसीबत से बचने के लिए कोई भी देश, देश की मुद्रा बदल देता है यानी उस मुद्रा को जो मुद्रा स्फीति है, वैल्यू खत्म करके दूसरी मुद्रा चला देता है जो आवश्यकता के अनुसार तैयार की जाती है ।"

"बस! यही बात मैं इस अदालत को समझाना चाहता हूं।” विजय ठीक किसी वकील की भांति जोश में चीखकर बोला* “*ये तो हुई किसी एक देश की बात । अब मैं ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड का ध्यान उस खजाने की ओर ले जाना चाहता हूं। ये अदालत में सिद्ध हो चुका है कि खजाने की सारी दौलत हीरों, पन्नों और गोल्ड के रूप में थी । ये तीनों ही चीजें पूरे विश्व में मुद्रा का स्थान रखती हैं । ये भी सिद्ध हो चुका है कि उस खजाने में पूरे विश्व की दौलत से दस गुना अधिक दौलत थी । जरा ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड इस बात पर ध्यान दें कि जितनी दौलत पूरे संसार में है, अगर उससे दस गुनी दौलत विश्व में आ जाती तो विश्व की स्थिति क्या होती? क्या पूरे विश्व में मुद्रा स्फीति नहीं हो जाती? इतनी दौलत आने पर दुनिया में हीरों-पन्नों और गोल्ड की कीमत क्या रहती? क्या ये सब मिट्टी की भांति व्यर्थ नही हो जाते? क्या पूरा संसार एक साथ मुद्रा स्फीति के संकट में नही पड़ जाता? इस स्थिति में क्या होता? क्या पूरे विश्व को अपनी मुद्रा नहीं बदलनी पड़ती?” 

विजय के शब्द सुनकर सारी अदालत सन्नाटे की-सी अवस्था में रह गई । एक जज ने प्रश्न किया* “*आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं?"

"मैं कहना ये चाहता हूं ज्यूरी ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड कि मि. विकास का खजाने को नष्ट कर देना विश्वद्रोही कार्य नहीं बल्कि विश्वहित में है । मि. विकास उस खजाने को नष्ट न करते और खजाना दुनिया में आ जाता तो संसार मुद्रा स्फीति के संकट में पड़ जाता । हीरों, पन्नो और गोल्ड का मूल्य समाप्त हो जाता । सारे विश्व को इन वस्तुओं का महत्व समाप्त कर देना पड़ता । मि. विकास ने उस खजाने को नष्ट करके विश्व को मुद्रा स्फीति के भयंकर संकट से बचा लिया है ।“

विजय के शब्द सुनकर सारी अदालत, विश्व-भर के जासूस, विरोधी वकील और ज्यूरी तक सोचने पर विवश हो गए।

----------


## asr335704

"टुम्बकटू नामक व्यक्ति.” विजय अपने एक-एक शब्द पर जोर देता हुआ आगे बोला* “*यह अदालत जानती है कि वह चंद्रमा का निवासी था। चंद्रमा पर से ही वह इतना बड़ा खजाना लाया था। इस घटना के बाद वह मुझसे मिल चुका है। उसने मुझे ये पत्र दिया।” एक पत्र अपनी जेब से निकालता हुआ विजय चीखा* “*इस पत्र में उसने लिखा है कि पहले चंद्रमा पर भी हीरों और पन्नों को ही मुद्रा का महत्व दिया जाता था लेकिन एक बार वहां खुदाई में हीरों और पन्नों के पर्वत निकल आए। अत: वहां हीरों-पन्नों की भरमार हो गई। वहां मुद्रा स्फीति हुई और परिणामस्वरूप चंद्रमा पर हीरों और पन्नों के महत्त्व को कम कर दिया गया। अब वहां हीरे और पन्ने धरती की मिट्टी से अधिक महत्व नहीं रखते। उन्हीं पर्वतों से वह हीरे-पन्ने भरकर यहां लाया था। अगर ये खजाना विश्व तक पहुंच जाता तो धरती पर भी इनकी वैल्यू समाप्त हो जाती और विश्व खतरे में घिर जाता। मैं अदालत को ये समझाना चाहता हूं कि ये खजाना विश्व के लिए वरदान नहीं, अभिशाप था। उसका नष्ट होना ही विश्व के हित में था।” 

इस प्रकार विजय के इस ठोस तर्क को विरोधी वकील नहीं काट सका। विरोधी वकील ही क्या, खुद पांचों जज उसके तर्कों से प्रभावित हुए और विकास को बाइज्जत बरी किया गया। अदालत को यह मानना ही पड़ा कि विकास का ये काम विश्व के हित में था।

जब विजय और विकास अकेले में मिले तो विकास ने कहा “क्यों गुरु! टुम्बकटु के लेटर का खूब गच्चा दिया?"

"गच्चा-वच्चा कुछ नहीं दिया प्यारे दिलजले! गच्चा हमें टुम्बकटू दे गया।"

"क्या मतलब?"

"मतलब ये प्यारे कि वो कार्टून अभी जिंदा है और वास्तव में मुझे ये लेटर उसी ने दिया है।”

"लेकिन गुरु! वो जिंदा बच कैसे गया?"

"ये तो वही जाने।” विजय ने कहा "और प्यारे! वो चंद्रवटी भी अपने हाथ से निकल गई।"

“कैसे?” एक बार विकास और भी बुरी तरह चौंका ।

जवाब में विजय ने उसे सब कुछ बता दिया और नम्र स्वर में बोला "इसके बाद हमने साले लूमड़ मियां का कचूमर निकाल दिया यानी बेहोश कर दिया। अब वह भारत की एक जेल में है।"

"इसका मतलब ये हुआ गुरु कि कुछ हाथ नहीं लगा।"

"हाथ क्यों नहीं लगा प्यारे दिलजले ।” विजय बोला “ये क्या कम है कि तुम अंतरराष्ट्रीय सीक्रेट सर्विस के चीफ बन गए हो।”

----------


## asr335704

**** समाप्त ***

*

----------


## anita

बेहतरीन 

अच्छा उपन्यास हैं 

धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> बेहतरीन 
> 
> अच्छा उपन्यास हैं 
> 
> धन्यवाद



*धन्यवाद! मेरे हिसाब से वेद जी के इस उपन्यास में हास्य का भी अच्छा मिश्रण था| :)*

----------


## anita

> *धन्यवाद! मेरे हिसाब से वेद जी के इस उपन्यास में हास्य का भी अच्छा मिश्रण था| :)*



वो तो है ही 

विजय विकास के ज्यादातर उपन्यास पढ़े है मैंने

----------

